# Der neue Tanküberfluss



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Es folgt mimimi:

Warum zum Geier meint jetzt jeder Tankfähige DD, er könne sich als Tank anmelden und dann in der Instanz den Gruppenmitgliedern zur Last fallen?

Das hab ich heute schon 3 mal erlebt. 0/71/0 DKs, DKs in Blutskillung(DD ohne Tankpunkte) im Defequip in HDR Hero, Neutanks, die zum ersten Mal Tanken, den anderen das verschweigen und irgenwelchen Quatsch zusammentanken.

Das neue Tool ist wirklich super, aber dieses Verhalten nimmt offensichtlich überhand. 

Wie wäre es mit einer künstlichen Wartezeit für Tanks? Ist zwar ne blöde Idee, aber irgendwie muss diesem Gebahren Einhalt geboten werden.....

Mimimi Ende


----------



## Xhubi (26. Dezember 2009)

Hab nicht vor zu mimimi'n, ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Man hat schon keine Lust mehr wenn man in seiner Hero ini (meist eine der neuen) einen 24k Leben DK-Tank sieht.
Also die ganzen Onehitwonder die sich anmelden find ich eine Frechheit.


----------



## Mike.. (26. Dezember 2009)

Künstliche Wartezeit? Klär mich auf...weiß nich was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu der Sache mit dem Tanküberfluss. habs jetzt schon von n paar Leuten gehört. Mir selber isses noch nie passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich Gott sei Dank meine Sachen selber tanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R92CP (26. Dezember 2009)

Naja... als Tank muss man halt nicht so lange warten wie als DD, also nimmt man Tank.

Und da sowieso die meisten heroes sowas von faceroll sind, kann das ja fast jeder tanken, solange der DMG und Heal stimmt wirds schon irgendwie klappen.


----------



## eimer07 (26. Dezember 2009)

Dann hattest du halt etwas pech mit den Leuten, deswegen nimmt es noch lange keine Überhand an^^


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Dann hattest du halt etwas pech mit den Leuten, deswegen nimmt es noch lange keine Überhand an^^



Ich hatte das neulich schonmal. Ich habs dann für nen Einmaligen Vorfall gehalten, weil ich immer Glück hatte (Mopsiger Streuner mit 3 Chars, auch mit nem Heiler).

Aber heute gleich 3 mal. 

Ich glaub nichtmehr an nen Zufall. Das hat System....


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier meint jetzt jeder Tankfähige DD, er könne sich als Tank anmelden und dann in der Instanz den Gruppenmitgliedern zur Last fallen?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer künstlichen Wartezeit für Tanks? Ist zwar ne blöde Idee, aber irgendwie muss diesem Gebahren Einhalt geboten werden.....



Du hast die Frage ja schon selbst beantwortet: Weil die Wartezeit für Tanks sehr, sehr kurz ist.
DDs warten mitunter bis zu 30 Minuten bevor sie eine Gruppe finden.
Das einfachste wäre doch wenn das SNG-Tool automatisch erkennen würde ob man Tank oder DD ist (festgemacht an Skillung und Equip) - und die Dungeonsperre gemäß Itemlevel gibt es ja eh. Nur dieses eine kleine Mancko wird jetzt ausgenutzt.

Ich spiele auch nen Magier - ich werde ständig gefragt ob ich DD, Heal oder Tank sein will. Was ist das bitte für eine dämliche Frage? Ich schwörs euch, zu Sylvester wenn ich mal so richtig schön blau bin, meld ich mich als Heal-Mage an, HA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Naja... als Tank muss man halt nicht so lange warten wie als DD, also nimmt man Tank.
> 
> Und da sowieso die meisten heroes sowas von faceroll sind, kann das ja fast jeder tanken, solange der DMG und Heal stimmt wirds schon irgendwie klappen.



Ich bitte zu Bedenken, dass dieses Tool einen auch in die neuen Instanzen schubsen kann. 

Und da ist so ein Verhalten tödlich. Garantiert.


----------



## Þ¥±®N (26. Dezember 2009)

Naja es gibt tanks die haben 23k und können ihren job und haben lediglich probleme die aggro bei dd´s über 4k und es gibt solche die mit 30 und mehr rumlaufen und nur als sec skill tanken und keinen plan haben das kommt also nicht aufs equip an ..... zum anderen ist es teilweise einfach schneller wenn der ein oder andere plattenträger  auch noch ein zwei mobs mitpullt ( das gilt eher für die alten heros) da die keine probleme damit haben etwas schaden einzustecken allerdings geht das natürlich nur wenn der heiler auch schon etwas an equip hat aber das sieht man ja gleich 
ich muss dazu sagen das ich allerdings auch keines eurer bisher benannten problemem erlebt habe bislang hatte ich nur fähige spieler dabei auch wenn es ein tank mit 23k life war aber er konnte seinen job


----------



## Cobrastrike (26. Dezember 2009)

und die ganzen 600dps autohit dd's bekommen diese "Wartezeit" (was auch immer das ist) nicht? Warum?
/Ironie off

Wer Tanken will darfs versuchen. War schon immer so, versteh net wo das Problem ist. Hatte frisch auf 80 mit meiner Kriegerin auch nicht mehr als 25k Life und heroes gingen gut.

Was natürlich stimmt ist, das Skillung, Glyphen (und der Wille zum Tanken) da sein sollten.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich beklag garnicht, dass manche Tanks wenig Leben haben. Solange es wirklich Tanks sind, mit Skillung und ein wenig Übung. 

Aber meist sind es DDs, die sich Equip zusammengeleecht haben und meist sogar zu geizig zum Umskillen sind und dann einfach in Ihrer DD Skillung tanken wollen. 

Was soll das? Ich verstehs nicht. 

Der Heiler und die DDs müssens ausbaden. Sie rechnen mit nem echten Tank, bekommen sonen Pappkameraden und müssen seinen Job dann irgendwie mitmachen....wenn sie nicht weitere 20min auf nen Ersatz warten wollen.


----------



## Seryma (26. Dezember 2009)

Ist mir bisher erst einmal passiert... darum gibts auch die Funktion zum "rauswählen"..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (26. Dezember 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre doch wenn das SNG-Tool automatisch erkennen würde ob man Tank oder DD ist (festgemacht an Skillung und Equip) - und die Dungeonsperre gemäß Itemlevel gibt es ja eh. Nur dieses eine kleine Manko wird jetzt ausgenutzt.


Die Idee ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Dezember 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.


Oder zumindest ob man jeweils fähig ist zu Tanken wenn man sich als Tank anmeldet. Per Dualspecc anmelden - dafür ist die Rollenwahl ja gedacht: wenn eines von beidem gebraucht wird.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ist mir bisher erst einmal passiert... darum gibts auch die Funktion zum "rauswählen"..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei nem Tank überlegt man sich 2 mal ob man ihn rauswählt, Besonders, wenn man sich schon durch einen Bosskampf gewurschtelt hat und dann beim nächsten Wipe die ganze Katastrophe begreift.


----------



## bjxx (26. Dezember 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Du hast die Frage ja schon selbst beantwortet: Weil die Wartezeit für Tanks sehr, sehr kurz ist.
> DDs warten mitunter bis zu 30 Minuten bevor sie eine Gruppe finden.
> Das einfachste wäre doch wenn das SNG-Tool automatisch erkennen würde ob man Tank oder DD ist (festgemacht an Skillung und Equip) - und die Dungeonsperre gemäß Itemlevel gibt es ja eh. Nur dieses eine kleine Mancko wird jetzt ausgenutzt.
> 
> ...


 wie dir bestimmt aufgefallen ist sind heal und tank bei einer reinen dd klasse meist grau angezeiht bzw nich wähl bar ^^


----------



## Ant1gen (26. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es folgt mimimi:
> 
> Warum zum Geier meint jetzt jeder Tankfähige DD, er könne sich als Tank anmelden und dann in der Instanz den Gruppenmitgliedern zur Last fallen?
> 
> ...



Spar dir doch deine MIMIMIIII, und Lvl dir mal einen Tank, frisch lvl 80 wirst du auch nicht deine 40k ungebufft haben...und dann wrst du auch froh sein wenn man dich mit 24k Leben in eine Ini mitnimt, willst du PDC HC, kriegst du ein "NEIN zu wenieg HP"...

Gott sei dank ist die Zeit vorbei und mein Tank hat 11k Speckleben zugeegt und fast 60% Avoid...

Anstatt über die Tanks zu mekern, gibt denen doch eine Chance...


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> Spar dir doch deine MIMIMIIII, und Lvl dir mal einen Tank, frisch lvl 80 wirst du auch nicht deine 40k ungebufft haben...und dann wrst du auch froh sein wenn man dich mit 24k Leben in eine Ini mitnimt, willst du PDC HC, kriegst du ein "NEIN zu wenieg HP"...
> 
> Gott sei dank ist die Zeit vorbei und mein Tank hat 11k Speckleben zugeegt und fast 60% Avoid...
> 
> Anstatt über die Tanks zu mekern, gibt denen doch eine Chance...



Ich habe einen (eigentlich sogar2) 80er Tanks. 

Ich benutze damit das Tool nicht, weil ich nicht gut genug bin, um die neuen Instanzen zu tanken. Ich farme meine Marken mit Freundesliste/Gilde.

Ausserdem geb ich gern jedem Tank eine Chance. es muss nur wirklich ein Tank sein. Hab ich aber weiter oben schon erwähnt. Mich stinken nur diese Möchtegerns mit zusammengekramten Tankequip an, die es eigentlich nicht können oder gar wollen, und das einfach nur machen, weil man so verdammt kurz auf ne Gruppe wartet.


----------



## WarriParanoia (26. Dezember 2009)

unser gilden MT is auch blut geskillt oO also mal nich auf die skillung schaun wenn man kein plan hat......


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

WarriParanoia schrieb:


> unser gilden MT is auch blut geskillt oO also mal nich auf die skillung schaun wenn man kein plan hat......



Ich weiss natürlich, dass es Bluttanks gibt. Will man aber mit dem DK tanken, gibt es in jedem Baum ein Tanktalent ganz oben, das man mit jeweils 5 Punkten ausskillen sollte. 
Ich hab das auch nochmal im DK Forum nachgefragt, weil ich nichtmehr sicher war. Meinen DK kram ich zu selten raus, um da auf dem Laufenden zu sein.


----------



## Mike.. (26. Dezember 2009)

Joa, das mit dem DK Tank muss ich auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin selber Warri Tank vonner Raid Gilde und den MT Job teilen sich Ich und n Blut DK...der sich selber heilt, mit seinen 1,7k hps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die Skillung sollte man beim DK nich mehr unbedingt beachten..


----------



## Ukmâsmú (26. Dezember 2009)

Ihre regt euch über Mießerable Tanks auf....

Ich komm mit meinem dk NUR (logischerweise) als Tank in die inis. Ich bin hauptsächlich dd acuh im raid, denn raidmäßig dk tank.... naja, der wurd dafür zuviel genervt, aber mein gear ist top, top verzaubert top gesockelt ussw. alles was ein tank braucht. mein Tankspec ist auch auf blut ausgerichtet, weil... macht mir am meisten spaß. So JETZT bin ich als !!!!TANK!!!!! in den random heros, und da ich normal DD bin hab ich auch immer mein recount laufen, und was sehe ich da.... ich bin als !!!!!TANK!!!!! erster im dmg!!!!! Fast in jeder ini. Wenn ich mit dds zusammengeschupst werde die mehr als 2,5k dps machen bin ich schon heilfroh, aber mit 70 hab ich schon mehr dmg gemacht als manche DDs MIT T9!!!!! 

DIE TRAGEN T9 UND MACHEN NETMAL 2K DPS!!!!! 

So und nu der Megaburner ich musste mal wieder hdz4 hero tanken mit den mißerabelsten dds der welt... einer hat über 1,2k dps gefahren... beim letzten Boss hab ich DD gemacht und die armee tanken lassen. ich habe 70% des schadens auf den typ alleine gemacht, DAS IST ERBÄRMLICH!!!!

und du regst dich über tanks auf, Während wir tanks, und da spreche ich sicher für sogut wie jeden, mit so gümmel möchtegern DDs wesentlcih mehr Ärger haben.

PS: ja man kann auch gute gruppen erwischen mir Skilled leuten die mit blauem gear schon ihre 2-3k machen und damit T9 leute Überhohlen... alles schon erlebt, aber eine grp wo jeder dd über 4k dps gemacht hat (in heros ganz aktzeptabel) hab cih erst 1 mal erlebt seit es das tool gibt.

Soweit der WIRKLICH traurige Fakt!


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2009)

Es hilft nicht mit technischen Lösungen jede durch Spieler verursachte Unwägbarkeit zu eliminieren.
Das sieht man allein daran dass es in Wow soviel davon gibt und die Spieler trotzdem weitaus mehr Probleme miteinander haben als in anderen Spielen.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Nachfrage im DK Forum

Da nochmal der Link zu meiner Nachfrage im DK Forum. 
Ich war wie gesagt nicht sicher, ob sich bei der DK Tankerei was geändert hat. die relativ einhellige Meinung bestätigt, dass man als echter Tank, besonders in den neuen Instanzen, diese Tankpunkte skillen sollte.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. Dezember 2009)

Mhm wofür gibt es die ausschlusswahl ? xD

Und Leute Künstlich zurückzuhalten ist auch dumm, manche Leute sind an nem wochende full epic mache brauchen wochen ^^

Und @ Ukmâsmú  : Du hast recht ^^ kommt net selten vor das man in ner hero sitzt mit 3 DDs die keine 2k DPS fahren... das ist zum kotzen, man sollte sich wenigstens ein wenig mehr mit seiner Klasse befassen, 

*Skill > Gear*


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Ihre regt euch über Mießerable Tanks auf....



Lies bitte meinen Post nochmal.

Ich reg mich keineswegs über miese Tanks auf. Ich reg mich über "Tanks" auf, die eigentlich garkeine sind. DIe es meist sogar nichtmal sein wollen und einfach nur Tank auswählen, weil man damit schneller in die Instanz kommt.


Und ich mach in einer Hero NIE über 4k DPS. Mein Schaden pendelt sich so um die 3k DPS ein. Ich spiele eine Gebrechenshexe. Die meisten Mobs sterben noch Vor Castende meines Schattenblitz. Es wird mir meist garkeine Möglichkeit gegeben, Schaden zu machen. Das sollte man in den normalen Heros immer im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man sich über den Schaden auslässt.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (26. Dezember 2009)

jo als tanks gemeldet ---> für die ini tank.

btw kannste normale heros auch in dmg gear tanken wenn der heiler auf zack ist, hab cih auch schon gemacht.

wenn du das Problem halt ganz vermeiden willst suche dir DEIN tank
kannste ja sogar serverübergreifend soweit ich weiß.
wenn du dich mit tank zur ini anmeldest dann kommste:
 a) Fix rein
 b) Weißt wer tankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach das auch so und schleif mir inzwischen dds mit von denen ich weiß das sie schaden machen. oder tanks und ich mach schaden


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Man kann alles machen, was man will, wenn man die Leute hinter sich kennt. Da kann man auch mal nackt tanken oder was weiss ich. 

Aber es warten 4 Leute auf einen Tank, und dann kommt so ein Typ, der da meint, "Egal ich tank jetzt mal". 

Vielleicht sind die 4 auch nicht sonderlich gut equipt und passen also genau dahin und bräuchten aber einen echten Tank. 



Und ich mach die Inis meist auch mit bekannten Leuten (auch Tank und Heiler darunter). Manchmal hat man aber Lust auf ne Twinkrunde, und da fehlen dann eben diese Posten. Da muss man gucken, was das Tool hergibt.


Ich hoffe, mich verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben.


----------



## baumthekaito (26. Dezember 2009)

ich meld mich als dd an...
da ich aber dk bin  33k life buffed hab tank ich halt einiges an trash weil mir das oft zu lange dauert bis der tank pullt...
ich zieh mir dann meistens nen mob raus und bearbeite den solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (26. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch Quark, hier die Tanks an den Pranger zu stellen. Meistens sinds DDs die ne Gruppe wipen, entweder weil sie hirnlos alle Ziele gleichzeitig bekämpfen und der Heiler wird von dem ein bisschen ausserhalb des AOE stehenden Caster weggenuked, weil sie den Boss nicht kleinkriegen in anständiger Zeit mit ihren 1200 DPS in den Gruben von Saron oder weil sie null Ahnung von Movement oder Taktik haben und die Giftnova soll der Heiler wegheilen z.B.
Die HeroInstanzen sind nicht nur für T9+ Leute die hier die Frostembleme brauchen sondern auch für frische 80er mizt Level187 Items die aufrüsten wollen.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass diese Spieler das grössere Anrecht haben in HeroInis zu sein.
Und dann hat der Tank halt mal nur gute 25-30k Leben und möchte noch nicht AOE Schaden vom T9 Hexer auf seine Ziele erleben. Wer ist denn der Depp dabei? doch der "erfahrene" Hexer der den Equipstand vom Tank ignoriert und nicht der Tank der eben nix dafür kann, grad 80 geworden zu sein


----------



## mendozino (26. Dezember 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ich meld mich als dd an...
> da ich aber dk bin  33k life buffed hab tank ich halt einiges an trash weil mir das oft zu lange dauert bis der tank pullt...
> ich zieh mir dann meistens nen mob raus und bearbeite den solo
> 
> ...



Jo genau vor solchen Spielern wie du einer zu sein scheinst red ich. Verschwendest deinen Schaden an einem ungetankten Mob, der Heiler hat mindestens zwei Ziele zu heilen und die restlichen Mobs werden nur von 2 DDs genuked und brauchen viel länger als wenn du mithelfen würdest. Und deiner Bemerkung entnehme ich, dass du sogar noch stolz darauf bist, nicht zu wissen wie man in der Gruppe kämpft. Bravo


----------



## kingkryzon (26. Dezember 2009)

3 heros heute kein tank unter 40 einer davon 58k life  man muss nur glück haben ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich bitte NOCHMALS, meinen Eröffnungspost richtig zu lesen. 

Ich stelle keinen Tank an den Pranger:

Mich stört nur, dass sich neuerdings DDs als Tank melden, mit zusammengekramtem Tankequip, meist in DD Skillung, und manchmal in ihrem ersten Tankversuch.

Das würde mich auch nicht stören, wenn derjenige das am Anfang mal erwähnen könnte. Dann könnte man ein paar Tips geben und ihm seine ersten Gehversuche als Tank angenehm gestalten. Ich bin froh über jeden neuen Tank, der seinen Job gern macht und Übung bekommt. 

Meist sagen sie es aber nicht, machen dann irgendwas, und wenn es nicht läuft, verlassen sie die Gruppe. 

Mir ist weiterhin das Equip von jedem Gruppenmitglied egal, wenn er nur seinen Job einigermaßen erfüllt. 

Desweiteren ist mir jeglicher verursachte Schaden von jedem DD egal, solange man die Instanz im Zusammenspiel meistert. Darauf kommt es schlilesslich an.


----------



## Runenleser (26. Dezember 2009)

naja sowas passiert kann sich genauso gut ne eule als heal oder ein vergelter als tank huin stellen musste halt grp leaven wennde siehst das nichts wird halt vorn ersten boss oder tank kicken


----------



## Braamséry (26. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ein Prob beim DK. Die Skillung ist egal. Man kann Tanken.

Wenn die sagen würden, dass der eine Tank-Skill deutlich besser ist wäre es ja was anderes. Aber in meiner alten Gilde war unser Tank-DK auch Blutgeskillt, weil er damit viel mehr Aggro aufgebuaut hat. Und das EQ war für die Skillung net entscheidend. Da reichte einfach EQ+Rndskill.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (26. Dezember 2009)

naja ich bin halt auch grade dabei meinen dudu auf 80 zu bringen und er wird... ja logischerweise ein bärchen.

bin 77 grad und komm mit meinem t5 noch auf ca 20k life und, da ich tankskillung hab irgendwas über 30% ausweichen.

darum find ichs net gut das du hier sagst: dd melden sich als tank an mit so und soviel life.... ich ekomm das innen falschen hals und es sind halt in wirklcih 70% der fälle die dds die mist baun in 15 die heiler und in 15 die tanks. NUR bei 1 TANK und 1 HEILER in der grp. was fällt wohl mehr auf?

wenn sowas vorkommt wie wärs mal mit KOMMUNIKATION. Sprech den "tank" mal darauf an. Wenns net grad ein komischer Penner oder verwöhntes Kiddievieh ist wirds da sicher keine Probleme geben.

Ich hab mal HdR geheit mim Priest und der "tank" der zuerst da war hatte halt 32k life, und war erst 4 tage 80 oder so. Ich hab ihm gesagt wo er sich hinzustellen hat, er konnte spielen und den rest hab ich weggeheilt UND wir hatten 2/3 fähigen dds.
der tank hat 1. Aggro gehalten (warn Krieger), obwohl siene skillung auch net perfeckt war und des gear acuh net wirklich, aber wir hams gepackt, mit einem frisch 80 gewordenen ncoh net ganz sicherspielendem Tank.

andererseits wäre dieser Krieger jetzt ein zB dk mit auch 32k life dd skillung und im schlimmsten fall net crit immun gewesen, hätten wir in der ini keine chance gehabt, in dem fall geb cih dir rech.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Runenleser schrieb:


> naja sowas passiert kann sich genauso gut ne eule als heal oder ein vergelter als tank huin stellen musste halt grp leaven wennde siehst das nichts wird halt vorn ersten boss oder tank kicken



Richtig. Darum gehts. Nur fällt mir das bei den Heilern nicht auf. Es sind meist richtige Heiler in Heilskillung und Heilequipment.

Die Tanks schlagen aus der Norm. 

Wenn ich demnächst einen Tank in DD Skillung treff, werd ich einfach zu Shadow umskillen und mal gucken, was er dazu sagt, wenn ich dann so heilen will...


----------



## Zangor (26. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die 4 auch nicht sonderlich gut equipt und passen also genau dahin und bräuchten aber einen echten Tank.



Wenn 3 schlecht equipte DDs und 1 schlecht equipter Heiler auf einen schlecht equipten Tank treffen, dann ist das wie nach erscheinen von WotLK. Da heisst es dann Ini erarbeiten und mal wieder etwas taktisch vorgehen und kein rushen und bomben. Das wäre für einige mal eine gute Erfahrung.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das ist ein Prob beim DK. Die Skillung ist egal. Man kann Tanken.



bitte nochmal weiter oben lesen. Zum Tanken müssen ein paar wichtige Skillpunkte ausgeskillt werden. Der Baum ist jeweils egal. Man kann als DK in Blut, Frost oder Unheilig gut Tanken, wenn man die Tanktalente skillt. Besonders in den neuen Instanzen.




Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> darum find ichs net gut das du hier sagst: dd melden sich als tank an mit so und soviel life.... ich ekomm das innen falschen hals und es sind halt in wirklcih 70% der fälle die dds die mist baun in 15 die heiler und in 15 die tanks. NUR bei 1 TANK und 1 HEILER in der grp. was fällt wohl mehr auf?



Ich fordere in keinem meiner Posts von einem Tank eine Mindestanzahl an Leben oder sonstwas. Ich fordere lediglich eine Tankskillung und ein wenig Übung (in Heros) und Verständnis, was man als Tank zu tun hat. 

Die "Tank-DDS" haben sich bei mir jedesmal als beratungsresistent herausgestellt. Wenn man was gesagt hat, wurde man beschimpft und es wurde fast immer das"Ich finde als Tank schneller ne neue Gruppe" Argument gebracht....

Darum gehts letztendlich....


----------



## Medlanadro (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds echt schade, dass das Thema hier so zerrissen wird und sich der TE immerwieder erklären muss. 
Es geht um Tanks die eigentlich DDs sind und sich ihr Tankgear einfach iwo abgegriffen haben sei es durch übrige Marken oder durch unbrauchbaren Loot aus Raids/Heros.
Aber diese "Tanks" haben weder Ahnung vom Tanken noch von der richtigen Skillung. 
Hinzu kommt, dass sie, weil sie ja ach so imba DDs sind, sich keine Verbesserungsvorschläge anhören oder gar darauf eingehen.

Zum Glück ist mit so ein Tank als Healer erst einmal über den weg gelaufen


----------



## Tschinkn (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich find's auch beschissen, wenn ich einen andersbegabten Tank vor mir habe. Egal ob als Heiler oder als DD. 
Allerdings liegt es in eurer Kontrolle. Ich denke mal, es ist relativ leicht einen Tank und ggf einen Heiler Eures Vertrauens auf Eurem Server zu finden. Dann geht es 3er Gruppe in die RND-Inis. Und dann ist die Wartezeit auf meinen Servern etwa eine Minute. RND-Rocken ging die ersten paar Tage gut, jetzt dauert es für DDs fürchterlich lange.

Ich gehe jedenfalls nur mit meinem Heiler und meinem Tank komplett RND - mit meinem DD suche ich mir immer mindestens einen Tank oder einen Heiler, idealerweise beides.
Wenn ich komplett RND unterwegs bin verabschiede mich frühestens nach dem fünften Wipe höflich und gehe aus der Gruppe. Denn die Zufallsgruppe hat schon auch ihren Reiz. 
Wer das nicht akzeptiert und nicht zu schätzen weiß, der sollte diese Option schlichtweg nicht nutzen. Und wir sind uns ja auch alle einig, dass man in der Stammgruppe am schnellsten Marken sammelt. Jetzt mehr denn je.


----------



## Chillers (26. Dezember 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.



Also...beim dungeonfinder..ich habe Magier dualspecc. Feuer/Frost. Werde immer als reiner DD eingestuft. Nie als Heiler oder Tank.

Als Druide dualspecc Katze/Heiler . Werde im DF immer als DD oder Heiler markiert.
Bin ich auch froh´drum, habe kein Tankequip. (Noch ´ne halbe Tasche voll^^).
In 80% der Fälle muss der Heiler mit.

Spiel´ich ein anderes WoW als ihr oder wird da an den Häkchen manipuliert?

Wenn ja - jemand hat kein equip und nur Häkchen versetzt um schneller in die Gruppe zu kommen -ist das eben WoW.

Müsste dann eben wieder von oben (Blizzactivision) eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## The-Quila (26. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Naja... als Tank muss man halt nicht so lange warten wie als DD, also nimmt man Tank.
> 
> Und da sowieso die meisten heroes sowas von faceroll sind, kann das ja fast jeder tanken, solange der DMG und Heal stimmt wirds schon irgendwie klappen.



/sign


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

The-Quila schrieb:


> /sign



Bravo!

Dümpelst mit deinem halben Tankequip durch die Heros und greifst deine Märkchen im Sekundentakt ab. Geht ja irgendwie....

Dann siehst du den Ladebildschirm zu HDR Hero (schliesslich gibts nur auf Hero die Extramarken), und dir fällt plötzlich ein, dass das ja doch in die Hose gehen könnte. 

Dann verlässt du wortlos die Gruppe und lässt die restlichen 4 Leute nochmal ne halbe Stunde in der Instanz rumstehen auf der Suche nach nem Tank.


----------



## Chillers (26. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Bravo!
> 
> Dann verlässt du wortlos die Gruppe und lässt die restlichen 4 Leute nochmal ne halbe Stunde in der Instanz rumstehen auf der Suche nach nem Tank.



Stimme dir zu. Und buffed.de - Unwort des jahres ist (unkontrolliertes) *SIGN*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (26. Dezember 2009)

Zum Glück mache ich selbst Random HCs gildenintern. ^^


----------



## Streubombe (26. Dezember 2009)

Es ist schon eigenartig, seit es das Tool gibt hat jeder Horst was zu meckern... Vor 3.3 hat man sich über Stunden seine Gruppe zusammengesucht, dabei auch oft genug in's Klo gegriffen, aber letztlich doch die Instanz durchgezogen. Nun auf einmal wird jeder Furz zum Problem... Ist ja auch so herrlich einfach geworden Mitspieler zu kicken, schließlich ist in weniger als einer Minute Ersatz da. Es ist einfach nur noch zum Kotzen. Kein Mensch hat mehr Lust sich auf die Gruppe einzulassen, sich den aktuellen Gegebenheiten anzupassen, flexibel zu agieren. Da braucht nur eine Kleinigkeit anders zu laufen, als erwartet, schon sind die selbsternannten Helden überfordert. Echt zu geil, finden sich sowas von pro, faseln ständig von Skill, prahlen mit ihrem Equip, scheitern aber an solchen Belanglosigkeiten... lol, mehr fällt mir da nicht mehr ein...


----------



## Melian (26. Dezember 2009)

Beim DK ist es vor allem in den alten heroics eh echt egal, wie die Skillung ist. Bei keiner andern Klasse gilt so sehr, dass fürs tanken Equip > Skillung ist.

Aber ich versteh schon was du meinst.  Ich habe dieses Problem zum Glück nicht, da ich selber 3 tanks besitze.
Der DK ist am besten equipt, die Pala ging auch schon mit 27k hp ins Tool, aber gut verzaubert und gesockelt und Skill hab ich auch.
Meine Kriegerin ist t7.5 Content equippt und da passts auch.

Nur mit der Aggro ist das so ein Problem bei meiner Pala und meiner Kriegerin.


----------



## Nexilein (26. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema DDs die jetzt tanken wollen:

Bei uns wartet ein DD 15 Minuten auf einen Invite, ein Tank wird schon in die Gruppe geladen noch ehe er das LFG-Tool geöffnet hat. Es hat also Vorteile zu tanken, und ein gewisser Tankmangel ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

Wenn ich lese das der TE jetzt schreibt, dass relative Neulinge ihre "Noobness" verschweigen muss ich schon lachen. Hat der TE denn ein Makro a'la _"Hallo ich bin der Rüdiger, habe x Instanzen abgeschlossen, dabei y Bosse getötet und bin z-mal gewiped"_? Tanken ist wirklich nicht schwer, und wenn jemand als DD Erfahrung hat, dann kann er auch eine Ini tanken. Er hält bei 10 Mobs evtl. nicht immer die Aggro wenn die DDs ohne Antankzeit AE machen, in den Hallen der Reflexion wird er unter Umständen auch nicht alle Mobs einsammeln können, aber mit einer erfahren Gruppe lässt sich auch mit einem Newbie Tank jede Ini meistern. Früher hatte man bei so einer Gelegenheit gesagt _"Ach, du bist neu.  Komm her ich erkläre dir mal wie man das macht"_, aber das ist natürlich altmodisch. Wenn man in VF hero 5 mal wiped ist das evtl. was anderes als ein schneller 15 Minuten Run, aber auf den hat man eben kein Anrecht. Seid froh das mehr Leute tanken wollen, und unterstützt sie dabei.

Es wird doch fast jeden Tag geheult weil alles zu leicht ist, und früher in Strat konnte man noch so schön wipen... dann packt doch euren CC aus und investiert ein o. zwei Stunde in den Newbie. Mit Spielern die ihren Char beherscht haben ist man in non-raid Inis so gut wie noch nie gewiped, also stellt euch nicht an als hätte man euch den Loli geklaut, sondern zeigt das ihr mehr als Proleten-DPS drauf habt.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde gut das es so gemacht wurde wie es jetzt ist von Blitzz.Jetzt hat jeder dieChance in Inis zu kommen egal ob er erst mal gut ist oder nicht.Die die nicht gut waren könne es jetzt werden.Das ganze kommt nur dadurch das solche Leute wie du bevor es da gab immer aussortiert haben und die die die durch das raster gefallen sind von solchen wie dir es nie geschaftt haben besser zu werden.Jetzt könne es alle besser werden.Übrigens ich habe kein problem mit solchen Tanks.Dann dauert es eben ein bissel länger wie üblich.


----------



## Healguard (26. Dezember 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre doch wenn das SNG-Tool automatisch erkennen würde ob man Tank oder DD ist (festgemacht an Skillung und Equip)


Hui, ja, find ich super.
Und was ist mit denen (wie mich), die eigentlich Heiler sind aber für ihre dailys auf dmg umskillen? Hmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich in eine ini gehe am besten noch hc , dann erwarte ich das der tank auch tanken kann die entsprechende skillung und erfahrung hat .

selbst wenn der rest dd´s und heiler top sind gleicht das nicht aus wenn der tank blind ist.

man merkt ja schnell ob der tank was drauf hat oder nicht , wenn nicht lieber den tank kicken und nen neuen suchen trotz wartezeit .

ich nehme dann lieber noch mal wartezeit in kauf als wenn ich nur am reppkosten farmen bin.


----------



## ayanamiie (26. Dezember 2009)

Ihr labert einen verdammten bullshit das is ja schon nichmehr anzussehen ihr fordert sachen die längst dasind.Is euer gear zulow werden die tanks inder regel nich anzuschwere innis verwisen nurn 24k tank das is standart zu bc anfang gewesen und hat damals für heros gereicht und das wird auch heute noch reichen.Wer was anderes sagt hat nur dünschiss im gehirn und sollte erstmal wie lern ich jede klasse spielen lehrgang machen.


Für die neuen innis gehts halt nich mit 24k  zumindest nich hdr bei grube bin ich mir nich sicher schmiede geht auchnoch wenn die leute aufpassen zb endboss den angriff immer unterbrechen


Freut euch lieber das solchen leuten wie euch überhauptnoch jemand ne innitank immernur rumgezicke von euch kindern wenn alles scheiße is wiso zockt ihr keinen tank? mhhh laß mich raten weil ihr kein bock habt dauernd wegen irgendnen sinnlosen scheiß angefucktzuwerden genauso bei heilern.........




Un dk zb können mit jeder skilllung tanken nur weil frost inzwischen mehr zum tank ausgelegt is heist es nich das der rest scheiße is Oo


----------



## lord just (26. Dezember 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Du hast die Frage ja schon selbst beantwortet: Weil die Wartezeit für Tanks sehr, sehr kurz ist.
> DDs warten mitunter bis zu 30 Minuten bevor sie eine Gruppe finden.
> Das einfachste wäre doch wenn das SNG-Tool automatisch erkennen würde ob man Tank oder DD ist (festgemacht an Skillung und Equip) - und die Dungeonsperre gemäß Itemlevel gibt es ja eh. Nur dieses eine kleine Mancko wird jetzt ausgenutzt.
> 
> ...




also ersteinmal kann das tool nicht einfach so erkennen, welche rolle man am besten erfüllt vor allem weil es ja jetzt auch dualspec gibt und der dk eine sonderrolle darstellt.

ausserdem filtert das system auch vor. als mage kannst du dich nur als dd anmelden. die anderen felder sind grau und dort können keine häckchen gemacht werden. dies gilt natürlich für alle reinen dd klassen. ich als krieger kann z.b. nur dd oder tank auswählen und in meinem dd equip werd ich auch automatisch als dd zugeordnet, kann aber auch als tank mitgehen und umgekehrt mit meinem tank equip. irgendeine art vorauswahl trifft das tool schon, ob jetzt über skillung oder items weiß ich nicht genau aber das tool lässt einem halt weiterhin die möglichkeit offen sich für andere rollen einzuschreiben, die man vielleicht über dualspec erfüllen könnte.


dann an den TE

du sagst ja selbst, dass du vom dk nicht so viel ahnung hast und das stimmt auch. beim dk ist die skillung zum tanken egal. natürlich gibt es skills, die das tanken oder überleben einfacher machen. die einen sagen die talente sind pflicht und die anderen sagen die kann man auch weglassen. blizzard arbeitet dran, dass der dk irgendwann in der zukunft (wahrscheinlich mit cataclysm) nur noch mit dem frostbaum tanken kann (mit cataclysm fällt das defrating ja weg und bekommt man über die skillung). im moment kann man aber als dk mit jeder und wirklich jeder skillung tanken so lange man auch spielen kann. selbst in ner full dd skillung kann man als dk ohne probleme tanken nur wird es dann halt etwas anstrengender für den heiler.


----------



## KeineGeige (26. Dezember 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Tanken ist wirklich nicht schwer, und wenn jemand als DD Erfahrung hat, dann kann er auch eine Ini tanken.



Gelächter.

Auf die Schnelle fallen mir hier folgende Dinge, von denen der normalsterbliche DD idR keine Ahnung hat:
- Kritimmunität
- Avoidance
- intelligenter Fokus-Dmg
- Spott-Styles
- Def-Stance
- Zielwechsel bei Grp (wurde teilweise erwähnt)
- Mob von der Gruppe wegdrehen

und wohl am Ausschlaggebendsten:
Übersicht über die Gegner. Rennt grad ein Mob auf den Heiler zu? Hat ein DD Aggro?

Es gibt genug Pfeiffen, die gerade mal 1 Mob tanken können. Und wenn ein 2. herbeischlendert, kann der Heiler froh sein, wenn ein anderer DD seinen CC benutzt, oder er den Mob selber ruhig stellen kann.

Mich juckt es nicht, wenn der Tank ohne Gems und Verzauberungen rumrennt, solange er über den Rest Kritimmun ist. Fehlende Avoidance oder zu geringer HP-Pool lassen sich idR/zT durch Buffs relativieren.

Aber wenn ich Tanks sehe, die hälftig PvP und DD-Gedöns haben und meinen tanken ist Easy-Going, dann geht mir schon die Hutschnur hoch. Die Erfahrung zeigt gerade hier, dass weder Gear noch Skill stimmen. 
Sollen sie erstmal ein bissel in den Foren stöbern, ihr Gear als DD farmen oder herstellen lassen und dann können sie sich ihre Lorbeeren verdienen. Und wer am Anfang der Ini sagt, dass er keine Erfahrung hat, dem gebe ich gerne Tipps und übernehme das Marken.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Tobidd (26. Dezember 2009)

seh ich auch so... mein warri stand damals auch mit 24 k in vf hc und es war damalsschon nicht einfach die aggro zu halten gegen leute mit 2-3 k dps... heute brasseln auf nen tank 4-6 k nieder.... das muss man erstmal abtanken besonders mit frischen gear. ein riesen vorteil ist heutzutage das die heiler besseres gear haben und so die sache easy ist. Wer natürlich als dd nen wettkampf um die aggro mit dem tank macht ist der der aus der ini ausgeschlossen gehört.

Das einzige was nervt sind tanks die denken sie sind toll und die wie wild pullen und dann umfallen^^ . ansonsten leuten die tanken noch üben mach ich keinen vorwurf... besser in ner ini als im raid...

Zum thema dk... meinen hab ich jetzt in blut bisle auf tank umgeskillt ihn 541 def verpasst 31 k life und der fährt 3 k in ner hc an bossen bis 5 k... glaubst da kommt einer an die aggro dran ;-)


----------



## Pusillin (26. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es folgt mimimi:
> 
> Warum zum Geier meint jetzt jeder Tankfähige DD, er könne sich als Tank anmelden und dann in der Instanz den Gruppenmitgliedern zur Last fallen?
> 
> ...


Das ist dann wohl größtenteils deine Schuld.
Solche Probleme lassen sich nicht vermeiden, auch nicht in "normalen" Random-Gruppen (wie früher).
Dort habe ich auch schon 20k unbuffed Tanks erlebt, die gar nichts konnten.
Sobald einer (Heiler oder DD) Aggro von nem Wolf oder so Zog, hat er einfach stupide weiter draufgehauen,
bis der Mob die Gruppe tötete.

Und was hat man dann früher gemacht?
ENTWEDER hat man ihn gekickt, ODER man hat die Gruppe verlassen.

Und was macht man in deiner Situation?
ENTWEDER man kickt ihn, ODER man verlässt die Gruppe.


Also, verdammt noch mal, was ist anders?
Mit dem System sind größtenteils Vorteile entstanden,
der Punkt den du ansprachst hat sich KEIN BISSCHEN VERÄNDERT!

Also hör bitte auf wegen so etwas Sinnloseem zu heulen,
es kotzt mich langsam echt an.


----------



## Atrophikus (26. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, das der Tank ja eine absolute Schlüsselrolle einnimmt. Unzulänglichkeiten sind von Heiler und den DDs nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt zu kompensieren. 

Den DD-Tank habe ich bis jetzt nur in der Todesritter-Variante erlebt, und das auch nur einmal als Zuschauer. Das war allerdings keine Hero, sondern Burg normal. Level 71 und nicht ein einziges Rüsiteil mit Verteidgung drauf, teilweise noch DK-Startgear. In besagter Situation hat meine Frau gespielt, und zwar _ihren_ DK, den wir lustigerweise grade mit dem Kobaltset ausgerüstet hatten, weil sie irgendwann mal Tank sein möchte. Angemeldet für die Ini war sie als DD, tanken traute sie sich eigentlich gar nicht zu, geskillt war sie auf Blut zum leveln.
Nach dem dritten Wipe am dynamischen Duo habe ich sie dann genötigt, den Job zu übernehmen. Siehe da: dank Gear, Frostpräsenz und ein wenig Coaching ("Schatz, der Mob geht auf den Heiler, mach Todesgriff") wurde die Sache ohne Wipe zu Ende gebracht.

Ich schließe damit die Beweisführung: ein DK ohne Gear kann nicht tanken, mit Gear ist die Skillung fast egal. Aggro kommt über den Schaden, Leben und Rüstung über die Frostpräsenz. Natürlich ist eine echte Tankskillung besser, aber wr reden hier über Instanzen, nicht über Raids wo es auf jedes kleine Prozent Leistung ankommt.

Was nicht geht ist der eingangs beschriebene "Tank" ohne Gear und Plan. Solche Leute ruinieren den Run für alle anderen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2009)

naja, aber ich mien wenn wir so auf den Todesrittern rumhacken, die hams oft nicht leicht. Aber wenn ein Dk mit 17k life sich als Tank meldet ist doch alles vorbei ey -.-'


----------



## J_0_T (26. Dezember 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> naja, aber ich mien wenn wir so auf den Todesrittern rumhacken, die hams oft nicht leicht. Aber wenn ein Dk mit 17k life sich als Tank meldet ist doch alles vorbei ey -.-'



wieso? wen er seinen job kann sollten life kein prob sein. Das schließt halb voraus das vor der tastatur kein idiot sitzt der vom grp spiel genauso viel ahnung hat wie mit einem hamster der kernphysik ausübt


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es traurig, dass VERSTEHENDES LESEN nicht mehr in Mode zu sein scheint.

Und bitte hört mal mit euren Zahlenspielereien auf. Nirgends, in keinem meiner Posts, fordere ich von einem Tank ein Mindestmaß an Lebenspunkten oder sonstwas. 

Ich fordere lediglich Kenntnis seiner Klasse, der Spielweise und den Aufgaben eines Tanks.

Dazu gehören, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, die Aggro der angreifenden Gegner zu halten und den DDs so den Job zu ermöglichen. Dazu gehört aber auch die Vermeidung des hereinkommenden Schadens, sei es über die Ausrüstung, die bestimmte Werte aufweisen muss, aber auch über diverse skillbare Fähigkeiten und benutzbare CDs.

Dies vereinfacht das Leben und die Aufgaben des Heilers. Besonders, wenn der auch noch auf der Suche nach besserer Ausrüstung ist und darum die heroischen Instanzen durchstreift. 


Sollte ein Tank der Meinung sein, in DD Skillung tanken zu müssen (was durchaus möglich ist, das spreche ich den DKs auch garnicht ab), dann ist das sehr egoistisch, besonders dem Heiler gegenüber, der so ungleich mehr zu heilen hat, was auf Kosten seiner Ressourcen geht (Mana). Wenn das Mana des Heilers mitten im Bosskampf ausgeht, ist das dann in diesem Fall nicht die Schuld des Heilers, sondern die des Tank-DDs.


Und dieses Verhalten ist seitens der Tanks, die das Randomtool benutzen, egoistisch und unverantwortlich, da sie jedesmal das virtuelle Leben der Gruppe wissentlich und willentlich aufs Spiel setzen. Und dies ist einem harmonischen Zusammenspiel nicht zuträglich.

Wenn jetzt so ein Tank, wie in meinem Beispiel im OP, in die Hallen der Reflexion gewählt wird, und der Heiler schon zittert, weil die Instanz ein heiltechnischer Alptraum ist, und der Tank dann trotzdem meint, das tanken zu müssen in seiner DD-Skillung, ist das fast schon asozial.


----------



## Jim.Ex (26. Dezember 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ich meld mich als dd an...
> da ich aber dk bin  33k life buffed hab tank ich halt einiges an trash weil mir das oft zu lange dauert bis der tank pullt...
> ich zieh mir dann meistens nen mob raus und bearbeite den solo
> 
> ...



Fail
Ich hoffe das ändert sich mit cata so wie es zurzeit zugeht ist es nicht mehr auszuhalten.
Dann sollten die DDs begreifen wenn sie in Cata per onehit genuked werden, weil sie ja so gerne tanken und nicht auf die ziele gehn die der tank anviesiert hat.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich mich mal als dd anmelde kommt eig fast immer nach ca 30min warten ein >t9 tank, schlechteres hab ich noch nie erlebt, muss wohl am server liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ansonsten gibts bis auf die ogog-dd-markierer(die lass ich als tank besonders gern an aggro sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nichts auszusetzen find ich.


----------



## Demus (26. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich mit meinem Pala am Tanken bin und ein DD pullt sich mal einfach so einen Mob raus oder er läuft vor weil es ihm zu lange dauert dann darf er die Aggro gerne behalten. Die meisten Heiler, so gut sie auch sein mögen, können einen DD der am Tanken ist nämlich nicht lange hochheilen ohne Heilagro zu ziehen. Spätestens dann greif ich in der Regel ein damit die Mobs nicht den Heiler killen, aber bei DDs die meinen verkappte Tanks zu sein....ich bin der Meinung der Tod ist ein guter Lehrer.
Was Tanks angeht die eigentlich DDs sind aber sich als Tank für ne Inze anmelden...leider muss ich das auch immer öfter feststellen. Es hat schon etwas mehr zugenommen seid es das Tool gibt. Viel schlimmer find ich aber die DDs die dann HdR Hero machen und grade mal 1.1k Dps fahren und dann den Tank anmotzen weil er nicht drei von den Wellen auf einmal Tanken kann, weil die ersten noch nicht umgemacht wurden bevor die nächte Welle kommt -.-


----------



## Tabuno (26. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gott, dann startet man eben eine schöne Ausschlusswahl und der 30k Tank ist weg. Ich hatte zwar schon nicht so gut equipte Tanks aber so schlechte Erfahrungen wie ihr hab ich noch nicht gesammelt.


----------



## baumthekaito (26. Dezember 2009)

Jim.Ex schrieb:


> Fail
> Ich hoffe das ändert sich mit cata so wie es zurzeit zugeht ist es nicht mehr auszuhalten.
> Dann sollten die DDs begreifen wenn sie in Cata per onehit genuked werden, weil sie ja so gerne tanken und nicht auf die ziele gehn die der tank anviesiert hat.



Also ich hab damit nur gute erfahrungen.... ich hab meinen mob den ich solo mache schneller tot als die ihren den die zu zweit machen...
Außerdem gestaltet es low instanzen wesentlich interesanter in HdR mach ich das sicher auch nicht...


----------



## venkador (26. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mein Gott, dann startet man eben eine schöne Ausschlusswahl und der 30k Tank ist weg. Ich hatte zwar schon nicht so gut equipte Tanks aber so schlechte Erfahrungen wie ihr hab ich noch nicht gesammelt.



hast wohl auch nicht richtig gelesen, es geht NICHT um tanks mit wenig leben sondern um dds die sich als tanks ausgeben nur um schneller in die inis zu kommen


----------



## _Marv_ (26. Dezember 2009)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mich mal als dd anmelde kommt eig fast immer nach ca 30min warten ein >t9 tank, schlechteres hab ich noch nie erlebt, muss wohl am server liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn ein Spieler T9 trägt, heißt das nicht sofort, dass er auch das Können besitzt zu tanken! Gear ist nicht gleich Skill!


----------



## Albra (26. Dezember 2009)

also wenn ein tank überhaupt ein recht darauf hat in ddklamotten zu tanken dann ein bär 
1. wegen der geskillten critiimmunität
2. damit die blöden dds mit ihren aespells noch während-nein schön wärs ja.. es ist sogar noch vor dem anstürmen anfangen können und man die aggro doch noch bekommt

aber das is lustig.. erst beschweren sich alle ja dann tank doch und wenn dann welche versuchen zu tanken isses auch nicht recht..
trotzdem underts mich in was für gruppen manche zu kommen scheinen.. ich hatte bisher mit heiler und tank immer schön ausgewogene gruppen 
auch wenn ich wenn ich seh das rnd hdr meist mit nem sry wieder geh die wellen da sind mir zu stressig


----------



## Deadnature (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte diese situation auch mal ich hab einen noch lowlevel dd geskillten(unheilig) dk ich hab mich für ne random ini angemeldet und bekam eine gruppe alles schön und gut tank auch nen dk ... er geht an mobs ran ich hinterher um dmg zu machen dann plötzlich bekomm ich schaden weil ich aggro gezogen hab(da ich auch nen 80er tank hab weiß ich das das mal passieren kann wegen dmg auf falschen mob) lies ich noch durchgehen also gehts weiter unterdessen wurden desöfteren mehrere gruppen geholt und im channel wurd angemerkt das der "tank" nicht mal frostpräsenz aktiv hatte und das bitte ich tanken soll weil ich schon in blutpräsenz mehr aggro ziehe... gesagt getan und alles lief gut bis kurz vorm ersten boss wo ich eine gruppe getankt hab der andere tank noch ne grp gezogen hat als hätte er nicht bemerkt das ich jetzt tanken sollte und der boss noch versehentlich gepullt wurd...klarer wipe also hat der heal geleavt und der tank hatte lead und hat patout niicht angemeldet bzw nicht einem anderen den lead überlassen .... daraud folgt ausschlusswahl und so ich hab mich dann als tank angemeldet weil es zu vor gut geklappt hat und weil wir das warten leid waren.... lange rede kurzer sinn wenn man keine ahnung vom tanken hat bzw wie meine seine klasse in diesem fall spielen sollte.... dann sollte man es gefälligst lassen und es leute überlassen die wenigstens ein kleines bisschen mehr ahnung haben..


----------



## Arasouane (26. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es hilft nicht mit technischen Lösungen jede durch Spieler verursachte Unwägbarkeit zu eliminieren.
> Das sieht man allein daran dass es in Wow soviel davon gibt und die Spieler trotzdem weitaus mehr Probleme miteinander haben als in anderen Spielen.



ich hatte seit neuanfang im august sehr viel spass mit wow...aber es wird wieder zum martyrium. Was ich hier in einer stunde in wow erlebe, erlbt man in HDRO nich mal in 9 Monaten. Was ist an WoW so anders? die loot-geil-spirale zu dunklen seiter der macht führt, padawan^^!?


----------



## Ex4rKun (26. Dezember 2009)

Also worüber streitet Ihr hier eigentlich?

Gib mir nen T 9.0 Equipten Schurken und ich heil den in fast jeder Ini als Mt durch mit mienem Priester.
Sehe absolut kein Problem mit nem DD DK als Tank. In keiner Hero Ini


----------



## _Marv_ (26. Dezember 2009)

Ex4rKun schrieb:


> Also worüber streitet Ihr hier eigentlich?
> 
> Gib mir nen T 9.0 Equipten Schurken und ich heil den in fast jeder Ini als Mt durch mit mienem Priester.
> Sehe absolut kein Problem mit nem DD DK als Tank. In keiner Hero Ini




du bist so cool !


----------



## Syracrus (26. Dezember 2009)

Nun ich denke, so etwas ist mittlerweile hier jedem schon einmal passiert....  Ich gehe auch gerne mit einem nicht "topequippten" Tank in eine Inni, da ich weiss wie es ist, sich noch die Items und vielleicht auch die Erfahrung anzueignen.

Wenn man sich seinen "Tank" selber hochgespielt hat und vielleicht mit dem Dualspecc auch in den niedrigeren Instanzen, vielleicht schon Dual ab Level 60 :-) und dann schön Blutkessel, Bollwerk etc getankt hat, sollte man eigentlich nach einer gewissen Zeit raushaben, wo der Hase langläuft. Es sein denn man hat sich seinen Acc woanders "erworben " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klar gibt es Schwierigkeiten, wenn du einen "IMBA" DD dabei hast der den kleinen Krieger nicht mal antanken lässt.
So spielt das Leben oder besser gesagt WoW.

Nur finde ich es hirnverbrannt das sich wirklich manche, tankfähige (Klassen)  aber nicht passend equippt/geskillte Leute ab und an mal in eine Random Hero Inni "verirren". Mit Vorsatz natürlich! 
Das es mal passieren kann wenn du zum Beispiel einen Druiden oder einen Pala spielst lass ich noch durchgehen, ist mir auch schon passiert. 
Hatte DD Equip in der Tasche und als Dual eigentlich Tank, doch in Erwartung des umspeccens auf Heiler, wurde ich als Tank mit in die Gruppe geschmissen ( in alter Gewohnheit verklickt ). Dann erklärt man sich, entschuldigt sich und tschüss.

Im großen und ganzen gebe ich unserem TE aber von Herzen Recht.... es hat sehr stark zugenommen und diese Leuten reißen dann auch noch dermaßen ihr Mundwerk auf, dass du dir manchmal nur denkst: wie gut dass du mir nicht gegenüber stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (26. Dezember 2009)

OmG erst meckern das es zzu wenig Tanks gibt und dann MEckern das die neuen Tanks das Tanken noch lernen müssen...
Sowas KOTZT mich echt an. Irgendwo müssen se das Tanken ja lernen


----------



## Syracrus (26. Dezember 2009)

ach ja : um mich zu erklären mit  _"tankfähige (Klassen) aber nicht passend equippt/geskillte Leute"_ meine ich zum Beispiel einen Vergelter oder Ähnliches, der kein Tankequip hat oder Tankequip aber nicht die passenden Talent.
Nicht die, die ihren Tank euippen bzw erstmal anfangen und noch Hilfe brauchen.

Ach Mayo: schöne Grüße an das Watt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Dezember 2009)

Syracrus schrieb:


> ach ja : um mich zu erklären mit  _"tankfähige (Klassen) aber nicht passend equippt/geskillte Leute"_ meine ich zum Beispiel einen Vergelter oder Ähnliches, der kein Tankequip hat oder Tankequip aber nicht die passenden Talent.
> Nicht die, die ihren Tank euippen bzw erstmal anfangen und noch Hilfe brauchen.



Von genau denen rede ich doch die ganze Zeit. 


Wenn ein Tankneuling dabei ist, kann er das doch bitte mal erwähnen. Ansonsten gehe ich von Übung aus und spule vor allen in den bekannten Instanzen meinen Striemel runter. 

Wenn er aber mal ein Wörtchen verliert, dass er da noch nicht so geübt ist, bin ich der letzte, der dann die Gruppe verlässt. Eher versuche ich ihm dann zu helfen und vielleicht noch ein paar Tips zu geben. 

Ich bin um jeden Neutank dankbar, der Spass an dem Job hat und auch in Zukunft als Tank zur Verfügung steht.


edit: Danke für die Grüsse, aber ich bin umgezogen, muss das mal ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (26. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja, ich fürchte nur vielen geht der Spass irgendwann echt verloren, wenn viele IMBA DD´S der Meinung sind sie könnten es besser. Prost Mahlzeit !

Ich habe das tanken erstmal bei Seite gelegt



----------
Na dann mal hopp, wie kann man von dem schönen Jadebusen wegziehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. Dezember 2009)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spieler T9 trägt, heißt das nicht sofort, dass er auch das Können besitzt zu tanken! Gear ist nicht gleich Skill!


skill ist aber einen scheiß wert heute ist eq>all

außerdem meinte ich im zusammenhang mit t9 auch leute die tanken können


----------



## _Marv_ (26. Dezember 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> OmG erst meckern das es zzu wenig Tanks gibt und dann MEckern das die neuen Tanks das Tanken noch lernen müssen...
> Sowas KOTZT mich echt an. Irgendwo müssen se das Tanken ja lernen




Es geht ja nicht darum, dass sie nicht tanken können. Es geht vielmehr darum, dass DD´s tanken in Tankgear und DD Skillung.


----------



## _Marv_ (26. Dezember 2009)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> skill ist aber einen scheiß wert heute ist eq>all
> 
> außerdem meinte ich im zusammenhang mit t9 auch leute die tanken können




Na dann !^^ 

Also bis jetzt hatte ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme. Von 10 Gruppen waren 9 Gruppen entspannt und eine musste ich als Heiler mich ein bisschen anstrengen ;D


----------



## Bummrar (26. Dezember 2009)

Jim.Ex schrieb:


> Fail
> Ich hoffe das ändert sich mit cata so wie es zurzeit zugeht ist es nicht mehr auszuhalten.
> Dann sollten die DDs begreifen wenn sie in Cata per onehit genuked werden, weil sie ja so gerne tanken und nicht auf die ziele gehn die der tank anviesiert hat.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fänd ich super wenn so n dd meint tanken zu müssen, generell ein onehit wonder wär


----------



## Dabow (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ein 50k HP Bär mit 55 % + Ausweichen und 34 000 k Rüstung

Bei mir motzen die GRP meist nur, weil ich durchrenne und niemand hinterherkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keiotic (26. Dezember 2009)

Ach, seht das doch nicht so eng...

Ich wollte mich letztens auch mit meinem Pala als Tank versuchen und wollte Grube nh tanken. Aus versehen bin ich dann aber in der heroic gelandet und habs nicht mal bemerkt.
Es sei gesagt, dass ich nicht einmal Critimmun bin! Gut, vielleicht hab ich jetzt zufällig nen gescheiten Healer erwischt.
Aber den meisten Heilern ist's doch in heroics eh langweilig (so gehts mir zumindest mit meinem Bäumchen) - dann haben die wenigstens was zu tun. Solange man die Aggro halten kann und vorher kurz bescheid sagt... Wayne?!

Ich kann eher die Leute nicht leiden, die im vornherein schon leaven nur weil man sagt, dass man Tank Neuling ist. Wie soll mans denn lernen wenn einem die Leute nicht die Chance dazu geben? 

Und jetzt mal ehrlich - die aktuellen heroics (bis auf hdr evtl.) sind doch sowas von easy. Und wenn immer alle rumheulen wie einfach man doch an gutes equip kommt, sollte es doch schon gar kein problem mehr sein.

Naja, jedem seine Meinung. Aber ich denke halt, wenn das für einen so problematisch ist, soll er sich halt nen tank/heiler aus der gilde suchen und den rest mit rnd dds auffüllen - fertig.


Gruß, Keiotic


----------



## XxSTORMxX (26. Dezember 2009)

ich hab zwar nur denn anfang gelesen (aber das reicht schon)
so warum meckerst du hier rum?
wenn du das tool benutz bist du selbst schuld wenn du mit solchen leuten rein kommst(und nebenbei jeder fängt mal klein an)
kleiner tipp such dir auf deinen realm ne gruppe mit leuten und meld dich an 
allso wirklich da kommt mir echt die frage wieder hoch 
Wie alt bist du eigentlich? man man man .....


----------



## Streubombe (26. Dezember 2009)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, dass sie nicht tanken können. Es geht vielmehr darum, dass DD´s tanken in Tankgear und DD Skillung.



Meine Güte, wir reden hier von lächerlichen HCs... Ist doch sowas von scheißegal, was er anhat, bzw. wie er geskillt ist. Vor ein paar Tagen musste sogar mein Pet tanken, weil kein Tank aufzutreiben war. Ging auch, dauert nur etwas länger und der Heiler darf nicht pennen... Will jetzt jemand ernsthaft behaupten, dass eine x-beliebige Hybridklasse schlechter als mein Pet ist?


----------



## Kiefa (26. Dezember 2009)

hatte des bisher erst einmal und dann wars ein oomkin dudu (also oomkinskill und equip) in bär
hatten dann aber zum glück nen tankfähigen dk ich vermute das das ein e-bay cha war und er einfach alles angekreuzt hatte 

MfG Kiefa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Dezember 2009)

> name='Mike..' date='26.12.2009, 01:04' post='2339670']
> Mir selber isses noch nie passiert
> 
> 
> ...



Rischtisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (26. Dezember 2009)

Seit Ewigkeiten heult die WoW-Welt, dass es zu wenige Tanks und Healer gibt. Jetzt ist ein Problem davon halbwegs gelöst, ist es auch falsch. Logisch, dass bei prozentual mehr anwesenden Tanks die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, Tankanfänger zu erwischen. Hauptsache man hat was zum Meckern!


----------



## Ademos14 (26. Dezember 2009)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wir reden hier von lächerlichen HCs... Ist doch sowas von scheißegal, was er anhat, bzw. wie er geskillt ist. Vor ein paar Tagen musste sogar mein Pet tanken, weil kein Tank aufzutreiben war. Ging auch, dauert nur etwas länger und der Heiler darf nicht pennen... Will jetzt jemand ernsthaft behaupten, dass eine x-beliebige Hybridklasse schlechter als mein Pet ist?



Eben, wenn man nicht 3 1k dps dds bei hat sind die gängigen heros ohne weiteres zu meistern. Ansonsten lässt man erst ne Sekunde länger antanken.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Dezember 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Ansonsten lässt man erst ne Sekunde länger antanken.




pfui du hast das Schimpfwort "antanken" erwähnt ! Wasch dir den Mund mit Seife aus ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (26. Dezember 2009)

@Xhubi mal ne Frage: Wo willst du in nh inzen tankgear herbekommen mit dem du über 24k life hast?


----------



## sn1pper (26. Dezember 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Eben, wenn man nicht 3 1k dps dds bei hat sind die gängigen heros ohne weiteres zu meistern. Ansonsten lässt man erst ne Sekunde länger antanken.



Ne Sekunde länger Antanken lassen is gut ^^ Man muss halt als DD aufpassen das man in nich Aggro mitten im Kampf zieht, vor allem in Bossfights 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mitm DD hatte ich bis jetzt fast nur Tanks die so ziemlich auf meinem Equipstand sind und auch richtig geskillt waren (+ richtiges Tankequip), also leute die es anscheined auch "professionell" betreiben ^^

Nur ein oder 2 mal musste ich da mit der Aggro aufpassen.

Mit meinem Tankenden Twink hatte ich bis jetzt auch ziemlich viel Glück mit den Gruppen, nur 2 mal gabs kleinere Probleme.... Jäger die meinen pullen zu müssen und ne komplett lernresistente Gruppe von neulingen ^^

Allerdings finde ich es ziemlich dreist sich mit DD Specc als Tank für eine Gruppe zu melden, mag sein das nen DK in jeder Skillung tanken kann, aber das muss ja nicht heißen das besagter Spieler auch tanken kann.
Nen Druide hat auch im Katzen/Moonkin Specc Heilspells, aber anmelden tun die sich wahrscheinlich nicht als Heiler weils schneller geht.
Man kann ja wohl von allen Mitspielern einer Gruppe erwarten das sie sich mal mit der von Ihnen ausgewählten Rolle beschäftigt haben.
Nen DD der immer nur einen Spell raushaut is genauso wenig wert wie nen Heiler der eigentlich nen DD Specc hat und nur nen bisschen Heilequip (zu große Equipmängle lassen sich halt nich über Skill ausgleichen) und nen Tank der Aggro hält.

Mit anderen Worten:

Tanks erwarten das die DDs den Mob schnell umklotzen (viel Schaden) und der Heiler einen auch am Leben hält
Heiler erwarten das der Tank auch mehr als einen Schlag einstecken kann (sei es HP Pool, seine Cds kennen udn auch zünden oder Schadensvermeidung) und das DDs auch mal ihren Arsch aus AoE Effekten bewegen
und als DD erwartet man das der Tank die Aggro auch länger als 2 Spells/Hits etc. halten kann (antanken lassen natürlich eingeschlossen )


----------



## Miâgi (26. Dezember 2009)

In jedem lvl bereich ist doch schon so, das jeder möchtegern Tank mit DD Gear und nem Schild bzw Frostpräsenz sich als Tank beschimpft^^

Das ist zum ko.... denn man kann den dmg kaum wegheilen, aber das kapieren die nicht und dann sagen sie, ich habe doch Tank gear^^ (ja 1 Gürtel mit Verteidigungswertung "WOW")
Tut euch und den anderen doch pls selber den gefallen und überlegt, ob ihr Entweder Tank oder DD macht! Sucht euch dementsprechend die skillung und das equip aus, aber BITTE
lasst diesen quatsch und haltet euch für nen Tank mit DD Gear!!


PS: am besten einfach fragen wer Tank ist --> anschauen --> zur not leaven (das beste, was man da machen kann)


----------



## Fizzwit (27. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben: Niemand hier beschwert sich über Spieler, die das tanken erlernen wollen, und auch bereit sind, sich dafür anzustrengen!
Der Grund, weswegen der TE sich beschwert ist, dass einige DDs meinen, sich als Tank oder DD/Tank anmelden zu ,müssen, obwohl sie DD sind und bleiben wollen, und das einfach nur weil sie so "schneller eine Gruppe finden".
Erst letztens ist mir das auch passiert. Da war ich rnd. Ocu und der als Tank gekennzeichnete Dk sagte er habe sich "verklickt". Dann war er wohl über die ganze Zeit, seit release von 3.3 als Tank im SnG und hat das nie gemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Niemand beschwert sich darüber, wenn jemand einen Krieger hochgelevelt hat auf 80, Grün- Blau equipt ist, aber eine vernünftige Tankskillung und schon in den Instanzen bis 80 das Tanken geübt hat, sich informiert hat, wie ers machen muss, und so weiter.
Jedem würde aber der Kragen platzen, wenn der Tank den seit 30 min. auf ihre ini wartenden DDs und dem Heiler mal eben erwähnt er habe sich als Tank gemeldet, weil er nicht warten wolle.


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es folgt mimimi:
> 
> Warum zum Geier meint jetzt jeder Tankfähige DD, er könne sich als Tank anmelden und dann in der Instanz den Gruppenmitgliedern zur Last fallen?
> 
> ...



Da sprichst du wahr, alle melden sich einfach als tank an weil > 10 Sekunden Wartezeit

Hab seit dem LfG 3.3 inzwischen mind. 20 tanks auf igno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lieber aussortieren und länger warten als 45x die Stunde zum Schmied zu rennen zwecks Reparatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Dezember 2009)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> skill ist aber einen scheiß wert heute ist eq>all
> 
> außerdem meinte ich im zusammenhang mit t9 auch leute die tanken können



Skill ist mitnichten einen Scheiss wert - nur Leute die so einen Klumpatsch von sich geben! 

Gerade heute wieder einen Tank gehabt der zwar t9+ trug aber kaum geradeaus laufen konnte, geschweigedenn nach 5 Minuten Mobsuche auch mal anständig tanken konnte! Und davor hat ein weitaus mieser equipter tank alles tadellos durchgezogen!

Leider ist die Prozentzahl der t9+ equipten tanks, die ihr Handwerk auch beherrschen seit 3.3 verschwindend gering geworden!


----------



## Genomchen (2. Januar 2010)

Dann kannst du TW nur hoffen, mich als Tank dabei zu haben^^
Ich drück dir die Daumen *fest-drück*


----------



## Ben Wylde (2. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab das mit den Tanks auch schon miterlebt - man sollte bei der Anmeldung eine gewisse Richtlinie machen für Tanks (meinetwegen auch klassenspezifische) - wenn diese nicht eingehalten werden dürfen diese sich halt nicht als Tanks anmelden. Dieser Wartezeit-Workaround nur um schneller in Gruppen zu kommen ist ohnehin mist.


----------



## sK4r4 (2. Januar 2010)

find ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht schlimm. ich bin selber healer und bin froh, wenn mal so ein tank dabei ist, der ordentlich heal braucht und nicht einer mit knapp 50 k hp unbuffed, der alle 5 minuten mal eine heilung benötigt. dann brauch ich lieber 2 minuten länger für eine instanz, als 2 minuten weniger, wo ich überhaupt nichts machen muss. mag als dd aber anders sein, weil sie vielleicht leichter aggro ziehen, aber das dürfte ja eig wieder fast nur den healer interessieren, von daher find ich es voll ok.


----------



## Merlinia (2. Januar 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nicht, und solang sie Aggro halten find ich wär es doch auch kein Problem weil das doch einfach wegheilbar wäre. Außerdem gibts da immer noch Hunter und Schurken die Notfalls aggro pushen können für den Tank also ich finds so eig schlimm genug das man 15 min aufn Tank warten muss...warum also noch die Wartezeit verzögern?


----------



## fraudani (2. Januar 2010)

Es kommt leider sehr oft vor, dass man als DD ziemlich lange in der Warteschlange für eine Gruppe steht, weil dort nun mal mehr DDs als Heiler und Tanks drin sind. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man auch mit einem Heiler in der Gruppe nicht unwesentlich kürzere Wartezeiten hat. Sobald man Tank ist oder einen Tank in der Gruppe hat, wartet man quasi gar nicht. Kaum wurde man im Tool angemeldet, kommt sofort die Meldung zum Betreten der Instanz.

Wenn man jetzt Tanks eine irgendwie geartete Wartezeit aufnötigt, warten die DDs ja noch länger, bis sie endlich in eine Inze kommen, weil die ohnehin schon wenigen Tanks noch seltener zur Verfügung stehen. 

Ich habe keine Lust 30 Minuten und länger auf den Zugang zur Instanz zu warten, nur weil die Gefahr besteht, dass ich nen schlechten Tank kriege. Vor schlechten Heilern und/oder DDs schützt mich ja auch keiner und steht ja nach wie vor jedem frei zu gehen, wenn ihm an seiner zugeteilten Gruppe was nicht passt.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (2. Januar 2010)

Also, ich melde mich ja grundsätzlich mit meinem DK und melde mich für beides an (wenn ich mir diesen Zirkus denn wirklich antue)


Ich tanke aus Prinzip nur im DD Specc Oo 

Ich hab keine Lust immer umzuskillen (dual-specc ist eh auch auf dd) und ich habe schon jede Hero mit DD-Specc getankt, so von wegen das man die obersten 5 talente mitskillen muss.

Die bringen einem im Übrigen: 5% Ausweichen, 25% rüstung (auf 25k -> 1k rüstung) und 5% weniger dmg (das einzige was ich tatsächlich vermissen würde) also ist es nicht zwingend notwendig umzuskillen.


Heros (auch die neuen) sind so einfach das ich kein Problem darin sehe. 

Wenn ich allerdings als Tank 50% des DMGs und der Heilung mache (Todesstoß) dann sehe ich ein viel größeres Problem als daran das ich mehr Schaden erleide als ein Tank-gespeccter DK ...



ok das mag auch am Equip liegen, das "zusammengeleechte" Tank-EQ (also stuff den unsere Tanks nicht mehr haben wollten) ist auch "nur" PdOk25 und t9.5 ...


ich mein ja nur ... ich hab schon Tanks erlebt die mit korrektem Specc und allem drum und dran schlechter getankt haben als ich im off-specc ...


Du sollst nicht verallgemeinern, sprach der Herr !

mfg


----------



## Bioernus (3. Januar 2010)

ich twinke mir gerade einen schamanen hoch. durch das neue tool bin ich mit 45 erstmals dazu gekommen, gruppenspiel mit dieser klasse richtig zu erleben.

und als es das erste mal seit ich wow spiele tatsächlich dazu kommen sollte, dass ich einen heilzauber auf einen anderen spieler wirken sollte anstatt ihn mit ner geschosssalve wegzupusten, hab ich die leute darüber informiert, dass meine heilererfahrung gleich null ist und mein equip vielleicht nicht hundertprozent passend ist und ich meine skillung aus der pc games hab.

das gehört zum guten ton finde ich! trifft natürlich genauso auf tanks und dd's zu.

und ja! ich hab mir den heal-specc nur zugelegt weil ich so schneller ne gruppe bekomme :-)
in wirklichkeit würde ich aber mit dem schami lieber das machen, was ich als mage schon solange geübt habe. 
Aber von ner hybridklasse darf man als anderer spieler auch erwarten, dass sie flexibel einsetzbar ist.


----------



## turageo (3. Januar 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer künstlichen Wartezeit für Tanks? Ist zwar ne blöde Idee, aber irgendwie muss diesem Gebahren Einhalt geboten werden.....



Ja, dann warten wir zwei Wochen und dann haben wir hier die nächsten Lästermäuler, die sich beschweren, dass man soooo selten Tanks findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar, dass Neulinge eben verschweigen Neulinge zu sein kann ich mir beim derzeitigen Gebaren etlicher Spieler in den Randoms gut vorstellen. Da läuft
man nämlich dann Gefahr, sich erst dumme Kommentare anhören zu müssen um anschließend aus der Gruppe zu fliegen, würd ich jetzt mal behaupten.

Nachdem ich jetzt doch schon einige Zeit u. a. in den Randoms unterwegs bin mit meinem Tank, kann ich Dir mittlerweile n Lied von singen, was man da
für Spaßvögel in den Gruppen hat. Als Neulingtank würd ich mir das auch gut überlegen und spätestens nach der ersten negativen Erfahrung, wirds bei den
meisten mit Ankündigung vorbei sein. Ich habs zu der Zeit gemacht, allerdings gabs da das neue SnG-Tool auch noch nicht. Zu der Zeit als ich angefangen
hab zu tanken, waren die meisten Leute aufm Server froh, wenn man zügig einen Tank beschaffen konnte. Wenn ich mir das bei manchen Gildies so anhöre,
wenn die erzählen was die mit ihren Tanktwinks in den Heros so alles erlebt haben bzw ich mir die letzten Tage mit meinem Palatank anschaue da frag ich
mich schon manchmal warum sich die Leute wundern, dass es prozentual gesehen so wenig Tanks gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## c!r0x (3. Januar 2010)

ich weiß echt nicht wo da ein tanküberschuss ist. wenn ich als dd random ini gehen will, warte ich mindestens 15 minuten. als Tank melde mich an und hab instant inv... wo da ein überschuss ist.. ich weiß es nicht. jedoch find ich es bedauerlich, das tanks dds items wegwürfel, und umgekehrt auch.. die überlegung " ach die seh ich nie wieder" ist einfach zu groß. war früher schon unfair und ist mit dem neuen tool noch bescheuerter geworden.


----------



## vicec (3. Januar 2010)

Hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit schlechten tanks gehabt

Mein Main ist nen Resto Schamane und hab bisher eigentlich nur gute tanks erlebt
was mir aber auffällt ist das es wirklich viele dd´s gibt die netmal ansatzweise an die tanks rankommen was dps angeht, da mach ich mir eher sorgen als das der tank schlecht ist

Tanke selber noch mit 2 Chars, Pala, DK (Frost dw) und auch wenn die beiden net so equipped sind, durschnitts item lvl bei beiden um die 210 da auf einem andrem realm und leider allianz ( alte chars ) hab ich noch nichts gehört von wegen, "oh zu wenig hp , sry + kick" oder so

mit meinen 2 dd chars hab ich bisher auch keine probs gehabt, vllt bin ich auch nur ein glückspilz was das lfg tool angeht


mal von all den sachen abgesehn, kann eigentlich jeder platten dd auch in off gear alle hc bis auf die neuen tanken. bin öfter mit einem guten kumpel von mir ( Krieger ) unterwegs und er hat auch sec spec tank, aber wenn wir sehn das die dps der gruppe passen, ist mir das schnuppe was da vorne passiert und wer wie wo tankt, solangs net nen stoff oder lederträger is
bis auf die neuen hc´s kann man das alles ohne probleme wegheilen, zumal man dann endlich mal auch etwas mana in den hc´s verliert und net immer kurz vorm einschlafen is weil absolut niemand schaden bekommt oder das erdschild alleine heilt


----------



## turageo (3. Januar 2010)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Leider ist die Prozentzahl der t9+ equipten tanks, die ihr Handwerk auch beherrschen seit 3.3 verschwindend gering geworden!



Daran sind aber imho nicht allein die "Möchtegerns" oder Blizz Schuld. Nen guten Teil trägt zu den Missständen die selber Community bei und zwar massiv. Wieviele blöken
denn sowohl hier im Forum, als auch im offiziellen, als auch ingame rum, man solle sich gefälligst das T9 für Marken holen, wenn man schon sonst nix kann? Da
brauchst Dich auch nicht wundern, dass man auch an relativ unerfahrene Tanks mit T9 gerät, die ihr Handwerk nicht beherrschen, obwohl sie T9 tragen.

Nicht, dass ich jetzt sämtliche Vollpfosten in Schutz nehmen möchte. Es sei nur gesagt, dass man nicht immer alles so verallgemeinern sollte. Legt Euch mal n paar
mehr Blickwinkel als nur einen zu...

MfG


----------



## BlackBirdone (3. Januar 2010)

> Mich stört nur, dass sich neuerdings DDs als Tank melden, mit zusammengekramtem Tankequip, meist in DD Skillung, und manchmal in ihrem ersten Tankversuch.





So mal ehrlich , zusammengekramten Tank equp(hergestellt pdc ect. besseres gibs nur in inis ,die 10% mehr rüstung und 5% avoid beim Dk lassen ihn nicht 1 hitten ^^, wo soll man sonst anfangen wenn man 80 DD ist und merkt okay Tanken währe besser.


So jetzt haben wir nen mittelmäßigen Tank, wenn wir dazu nochn healer stellen der natürlich kein Plan hat, bzw glaubt er sei gut, mit lowi equp, wirds eng, man paare das mit 6k dps dds und das chaos ist perfekt.


Anders lowitank, guter healer, mittelmäßige dds. passt, kann leider nicht feststellen wo dein problem ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Hab nicht vor zu mimimi'n, ist mir auch aufgefallen.
> Man hat schon keine Lust mehr wenn man in seiner Hero ini (meist eine der neuen) einen 24k Leben DK-Tank sieht.
> Also die ganzen Onehitwonder die sich anmelden find ich eine Frechheit.



hm wir überlegen mal, zu wotlk start gabs ja scon 40k life tanks, mit 80% reduce.... hatte ich vergessen.


Selbst spiele übrigens nen wl, wenn ich merke der tank iss ne flasche spec ich in dämon und lass die wache dmg machen und chille feddich, und wenns hard auf hard kommt gibt es was das nennt sich cc, musste man früher mal benutzen bevor es schneite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne sicher einige noch vllt solltet ihr das mal versuchen


----------



## MrGimbel (3. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass sich hier hauptsächlich DDler auskotzen?
Keine Frage, wenn sich jemand als Tank anmeldet, obwohl er auf DD geskillt ist, ist das scheiße.
Mir als Tank ist es anfangs ab und an passiert, dass ein Schattenpriester oder Ele-Schami sich als Heiler angemeldet haben, was auch doof ist und Repkosten verursacht.
Was ich auch doof finde (wenn wir schon mal dabei sind), sind unfähige DDler, damit mein ich nicht die, die gerade mal 1,5k DPS machen sondern die, die 5K Dps machen und dem Tank die Aggro klauen, Mobs pullen ect, weil sie sich nicht der Gruppe anpassen können. Es hat nicht jeder Tank auf L80 40K Leben und T9.
Ab im Großen und Ganzen ist das Toll einfach nur perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (3. Januar 2010)

Find als Heiler oder Tank auch die dd´s geil die allein beim pull der mobgruppe alles raushaun was sie können und dann noch rummotzen das sie aggro haben

als heiler oder tank lasse ich so leute sehr gerne einfach verrecken, evtl merken sie es dann iwann, sie farmen repkosten oder verlassen die gruppe, soll mir alles recht sein

mit meinem hunter mach ich mir auch den spaß , wenn ich auf solche dd´s treffe und die es einfach net ralle, setz ich die irreführung net mehr auf den tank, sondern auf den lustigen dd der eh immer aggro hat. natürlich tank und heiler vorher angeflüstert


----------



## DerTengo (3. Januar 2010)

schon ma drüber nachgedacht das nich immer der Tank schuld ist?, equipt hinoderher
heutzutage traut sich doch jeder als tank zu werkeln hab ich das gefühl, is egal ob dd oder heal....^^

hatte mal ne grp wo ich getankt hab (Palatank mit passender rüssi)und mich während des kampfes wunderte das der mop nich weniger wurde bis ich mitbekam das der hael immer neue grp ranholte und nachdem dann 2 dd's sich zur letzten ruhe gebettet hatten hiess es "Ey Tank kannst du die Aggro nich ma richtig halten??", nebenbei erwähnt ich hatte kein mana mehr konnte keine weihe  und nichts ausser zuhaun tun...^^

auch is das problem das man nicht mehr zum antanken kommt sondern die dd's sofort in den kampf eingreifen oder sogar die kämpfe eröffnen,auch wenn tank oder heal grad reggen, am  schlimsten sind die caster dabei...^^, die reissen die grp auseinander und schrein dann nach dem tank der die grp wieder zusammenbringen soll die über den ganzen raum verteilt steht und statt das sie dann zum tank laufen mit dem mop lieber abhaun und den tank hinterherrennen lassen, oder der heal pullt fleissig und schreit dann das er /oom sei....(tja weniger pullen...^^)

vielleicht versuchen sich deshalb einige als neutanks weil sie glauben das jede grp so imba sei und sie nich in unmittelbarer gefahr sind, deshalb mal meim Aufruf an alle"imbadd's"lasst den Tank seine arbeit tun und ihr werdet sehn das viele dann doch lieber wieder auf dd umsatteln....^^

Reihenfolge einhalten hilft sich von versuchsweistanks zu befeien:
1) Tank schlendert zum mop und haut ihn macht weihe oder donnerschlag
2)dann kommen erst die dd's, wie gesagt erst dann und nich wenn der tank versucht den mop wo hinzuziehn ihn zwischendurch abzufangen(den mop nich den tank....^^)
3)mop tod und grp alle gesund und munter

und solange der tank auch immer schön der erste am mop ist werden viele sehn das ihnen das zu viel arbeit is und aufhören rumzutanken, denn tanken is mehr als nur den mop zu ärgern und ihn zusammenzuhalten man muss auch die umgebung achten und auf die aggro der grp und einiges mehr


Also nich immer is der tank schuld am wipe der grp das hat sie sich meist selbst angetan.....^^

hoffe das ich nich zu sehr offtopic wurde und man/frau versteht was ich sagen wollte      




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus leidenschaft


----------



## Snorry (3. Januar 2010)

nur komisch,das dies immer bei dk's so ist (zumindest hab ich das so erlebt)


----------



## Phobius (3. Januar 2010)

Fury-Krieger, dazu ein Healapa aus der gleichen Gilde ... Und der Krieger hat getankt.

Keinerlei Problem.

Und dass sich die Leute nun mal eben als Tank anmelden hat einen ganz einfachen Grund ...

Bei uns auf dem Realm haben wir einen großen Mangel an 'richtigen' Tanks. Hat man aber einen Tank in der Gruppe benötigt das LFG-Tool keine 2 Minuten und man kann die Instanz rocken.

Aber ich habe bisher noch nicht erlebt dass ein Tank, egal ob Tank- oder DD-specced, 'mies' war. 

So lange die Instanz mit eben dieser Gruppe und dem Tank noch spielbar ist sehe ich da für meinen Teil kein Problem drin.


----------



## Rainaar (4. Januar 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Aber meist sind es DDs,....... und meist sogar zu geizig zum Umskillen sind und dann einfach in Ihrer DD Skillung tanken wollen.



Das ist in der Tat unverschämt und würde bei mir bedeuten das ich die Gruppe verlasse. 

Leute, deren einziges Vergehen es allerdings ist ein NEU-Tank zu sein, d.h Equip und Skillumg stimmen nur keine Übung, haben fast Narrenfreiheit solange sie nicht lernresistent sind.
Denn nur so werden aus diesen _unerfahrenen Tanks_ richtig _gute Tanks_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (4. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat unverschämt und würde bei mir bedeuten das ich die Gruppe verlasse.
> 
> Leute, deren einziges Vergehen es allerdings ist ein NEU-Tank zu sein, d.h Equip und Skillumg stimmen nur keine Übung, haben fast Narrenfreiheit solange sie nicht lernresistent sind.
> Denn nur so werden aus diesen _unerfahrenen Tanks_ richtig _gute Tanks_.
> ...


Hoffe ich auch...bzw ich hoffe das ich freundlich als tank aufgenommen werde mit 80, mein pala hat zwar von 1-70 schon getankt und heut tankt er halt nexus und bu non hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (4. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mir jetzt extra einen neuen Tank-Paladin hochgezogen. Das ist so geil, wenn man sich nur anmelden muss und man bekommt direkt nen invite. Der Tank-Paladin hat zwar auch nur 25k unbuffed momentan aber das klappt mit dem tanken schon recht gut. Hatte eigentlich keine Probleme - Auch Seelenschmiede usw. war auf Hero gut tankbar. Ich denke das Euip wird nun rasant steigen ^^ Full t9 & Epic in einer Woche sage ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (4. Januar 2010)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt extra einen neuen Tank-Paladin hochgezogen. Das ist so geil, wenn man sich nur anmelden muss und man bekommt direkt nen invite. Der Tank-Paladin hat zwar auch nur 25k unbuffed momentan aber das klappt mit dem tanken schon recht gut. Hatte eigentlich keine Probleme - Auch Seelenschmiede usw. war auf Hero gut tankbar. Ich denke das Euip wird nun rasant steigen ^^ Full t9 & Epic in einer Woche sage ich nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fullt9 schaffst du an einem tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (4. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das ist ein Prob beim DK. Die Skillung ist egal. Man kann Tanken.
> 
> Wenn die sagen würden, dass der eine Tank-Skill deutlich besser ist wäre es ja was anderes. Aber in meiner alten Gilde war unser Tank-DK auch Blutgeskillt, weil er damit viel mehr Aggro aufgebuaut hat. Und das EQ war für die Skillung net entscheidend. Da reichte einfach EQ+Rndskill.



BULLSHIT!

EIn DK kann in mit jedem Baum tanken, solange er die spezifischen Tank Punkte gesetzt hat.

DD Blut DK ist eben nicht das selbe wie ein Tank Blut DK. Ebenso für Frost und unheilig. Wann werden die Leute das endlich verstehen?


----------



## Lord Nazgul (4. Januar 2010)

Da lieb ich mir, das ich mein eigener Tank bin ^^
Und ich bin eindeutig gegen so was hirnverbranntes wie eine künstliche Wartezeit. Ich bin grad dabei meinem DD-Pala Tankequip zu beschaffen, damit ich in Secondskill eher in der Suche Erfolg hab.
Denn die Wartezeit bei DD is echt zum kotzen


----------



## Bonspider (4. Januar 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> 3 heros heute kein tank unter 40 einer davon 58k life  man muss nur glück haben ^^


Sorry aber Life hat nun wirklich nix mit guten Tanks zu tun, ein guter Tank verzichtet auf Life und verzichtet sogar auf Sockelbonus um mehr Ausweichen oder Parri zu haben (dank ICC Buff)


----------



## Nhor (4. Januar 2010)

Bonspider schrieb:


> Sorry aber Life hat nun wirklich nix mit guten Tanks zu tun, ein guter Tank verzichtet auf Life und verzichtet sogar auf Sockelbonus um mehr Ausweichen oder Parri zu haben (dank ICC Buff)



Was ein harter fail ... das ist wirklich das dümmste (weil zu allgemein) was ich hier im thread bisher gelesen hab ... made my day !

btt: 

Ich liebe das neue lfg Tool ... klar hat vor und Nachteile aber das einzig und allein auf "schlechte" Tanks zu reduzieren 
ist imho etwas schwach und kurzsichtig dazu.
Ich spiele atm 3 chars (DK Bluttank - 250er AvgItemLvl, Resto Schami - 242er AvgItemLvl, Warlock - 240er AvgItemLevel) wobei der Tank 
hier ganz klar die Nase vorn hat. Und mit allen Chars und in jeder Rolle kann man eben gute und eben schlechte Erfahrungen machen.

Man kann "gute <insert rnd roll here>" weder nur nach Equip noch ausschliesslich nach Life, hps, dps oder sonst was bewerten, 
sondern einzig und allein nach "Hirn". Ein DD / Heal / Tank mit low Equip aber umso mehr "Hirn" is mir 10x lieber als irgendwelche brainafk Leute, 
die sämtliche Grundmechaniken des Gruppenspiels in WoW neu prägen.

Ergo ... die Diskussion ist imho total unsinnig und ich ärger mich auch grad schon wieder, das ich hier überhaupt antworte, aber nu is der Text schon so lang und zu schade zum wegschmeissen ^^

Soviel zum Thema von mir (Gott was freu ich mich jetzt auf flames) ^^
Letscho - Thrall(EU)

PS: Der Ruf nach einer "künstlichen Wartezeit für Tanks" ist ja auch mal mehr als genial durchdacht ... umso länger wartest als DD aber pssssssst ^^


----------



## Herr Hering (4. Januar 2010)

Öhm ja ich spiel seit neustem auch dk tank un die ersten drei inzen die ich getankt hab waren seelenschmiede,grube und hdr. Dabei nur einmal hdr gewipt, mittlerweile auch np mit icc, und wenn ihr so nen typen ind er gruppe habt dann kickt ihn doch eifnach , bei sowas wird wohl keiner beim abstimmmen nein drücken ,die wartezeit halt ich somit für schwachsinn oO


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2010)

Offtopic und Beleidigungen entfernt.

Faszinierend, wie es dem Großteil der Schreiberlinge schwerfällt, wirklich zu lesen um was es dem TE geht. Aber so ist das Leben.


----------



## Treni (4. Januar 2010)

zum glück spiele ich selbst tank und hab das problem net^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. Januar 2010)

*Wartezeit DDler: ca. 10 - 15 Minuten

Wartezeit: Tank: ca. 10 Sekunden*

Also was macht man ? einen Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schön ist es dann wenn man HdR kommt. Zu 80 % leaved der Tank dann, oder der Heiler
sieht die HP des Tanks und geht.

Überhaupt, wie kommt man in HdR mit Schrottequip ?

Ich hatte jetzt schon mehrfach einen "DDler" der die 2 K nicht schaffte. Stellt euch vor, man
hat mal 3 von der Sorte. Dann viel Spaß....


----------



## DerSchleifer (4. Januar 2010)

bin heiler....... dudu
ich ärgere mich auch jedes mal wenn diese dks
mit dmg-equip und dmg skillung auftauchen...
(bin erst 73 und da tauchen von 10 tanks 8 dks mit dmg-skill auf)
hab mir ein macro gebastelt das einen text aufsagt..
das ich sie nicht heilen werde.... und das sie mal schnell
wieder verschwinden sollen... ich hab da keinen bock drauf
alle heilung in die reinzublasen und die gruppe kommt zu kurz.
die suche sollte echt schauen ob die tanks wirklich tanks sind...
so nervt es jedenfalls ..

gruss


----------



## DenniBoy16 (4. Januar 2010)

die dds mit ihren low tank gear melden sich immer als tank, weil man da innerhalb von 10 sek ne grp hat
wenn der unter 30k hat, einfach rauswerfen^^


----------



## Demyriella (4. Januar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre doch wenn das SNG-Tool automatisch erkennen würde ob man Tank oder DD ist (festgemacht an Skillung und Equip)




Ja aber genau das müsste doch ziemlich einfach machbar sein, wenn schon erkannt wird, auf was man Bedarf hat. Dann dürfte der Rest doch nur noch eine Kleinigkeit sein *grübel*

Ich bin auch DD und würde mir niemals zutrauen mit meiner Hexe zu tanken. Das ist absolut nicht mein Fall... Ausserdem erspar ich mir damit dann auch jegliche dummen Kommentare (die absolut gerechtfertigt wären).

Liebe DD´s die ihr tanken wollt... Bleibt bitte bei eurer Bestimmung, auch wenn ihr länger warten müsst... Soooo gierig kann man doch gar nicht sein *kopfschüttel*

LG
Alex


----------



## Nimbe (4. Januar 2010)

Hm da ich selber tank bin, muss leider (oder doch eher zum glück)sagen, dass für uns Wartezeit überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist. Da isses dann meist shcon logisch, dass der eine oder andere Warri/Dk retri.faceroll-pala sagt: ach ich farm mir jetz müsham ein paar blauen mist und dann tnak ich und in 2 tagen hab ich eh full t9.

War bei mir so tankdruide 2 tage lang heros getankt (bin jetz nicht der beste,a ber ich geb mein bestes und is eig. immer wipefrei der run) hatte am ende 300 marken oder so^^ als dd hättest wenns glück hast 100^^

aber was mir besonders auffällt in den neuen heros is, das die platten dds gerne auf tanksachen rollen ohne was zu sagen, ja ich weiß ich bin druide für mich is elder tabu, aber auch auf trinkets wird ohen zu fragen gerollt. und leider isses auch seltener, dass die leute einen begrüßen wenn man in die gruppe kommt^^

aber wie gesagt, ich möchte nich mehr neu anfangen mit tank, weil letzens ging ich mal als dd rein und wir bekamen einen warri tank mit 25k life das geflame meiner mitspieler könnt ihr euch net vorstellen, lustigerweise standen dann nur mehr er und ich da, haben ersatz geholt aus gilde und legten n paar heros hin ohne einen einzigen wipe.
skill is auch in wotlk immer noch wichtiger wie gear, auch wenn es diese imbaroxxor dds nich glauben wollen^^

so long
Dark


----------



## c0bRa (4. Januar 2010)

Am genialsten sind aber die Spieler, die noch nichtmal wissen, dass es ein 5 Mann Hero Setup gibt...
Sprich Tank, 3 DDs und nen Heiler...

Meinte der als Tank geflagte 23k Life onehitwonder doch glatt, dass es aber schneller geht mit der Anmeldung, wenn er sich als Tank anmeldet... Und bettelte dann noch 2 Minuten den Pala an, ob er nicht tanken könnte... 

Ergo... Gruppe aufgelöst, 15 Mins debuff und danach wieder ganz hinten in der Warteschlange... 30 Mins an den Arsch genagelt.


----------



## Lokibu (4. Januar 2010)

Also erstmal.. mir ist sowas noch nicht passiert. 

Da ich als Tank lieber als DD in die Randominis reingehe, kann ich im Notfall immer die Tankoption übernehmen. Wegen DDs die immer etwas zu bemängeln haben, gehe ich auch nie als Tank Random rein. Lieber Raide ich mit meiner Gilde Nur das als persönliche Anmerkung.

So jetzt zum Thema.

Hier gibts zwei Seiten zu sehen. Einmal die Tanks, die sich als DD anmelden und  wie ich am Anfang wenig DPS machen. Eigentlich müsste man ja sagen, das DDs die schlecht tanken können, auch das recht haben sollten sich als Tank anzumelden. 

Der Unterschied ist aber, dass ein Tank weitaus mehr Verantwortung für die Gruppe hat, als so ein DDler mit schlechter DPS. Damit handeln alle DDs verantwortungslos, wenn sie sich als Tank anmelden. Meist sind das aber auch diese DDs die einen Tank anmeckern, weil dieser 1 blaues Item trägt und das in einer Heroini.

Die Funktion hat noch ein Schlupfloch und wir Menschen sind halt so, dass wir jedes Schlupfloch ausnutzen, wenn wir es finden bzw. wenn wir genug Mut dazu haben. Nicht umsonst gibt es immer wieder neue Gesetze. Genauso ist es auch hier. Es bleibt leider nichts anderes als sich zu beklagen, bis eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden wird.

Am einfachsten wäre es vielleicht, bei nicht vorhandener Dualskillung ab Level 80 eine Entscheidung zu treffen, ob man Tank oder DD sein will. Dies könne man nur ändern indem man eine Questreihe durch die normalen Inis als Tank oder DD erledigt. Und wenn man sich eine Dualskillung anlegt, sollte man diese Questreihe auch absolvieren, wenn man in Zukunft tanken will. Die Questreihe würde einen Tank komplett für Heroinis ausstatten. Das wäre mal ne Idee. Die Spieler würden sodann auch lernen wie man tankt. 

Allerdings wie bereits öfters gesagt wurde, reicht bei einem DK nicht aus, auf die Skillung zu achten. Und Leute, nur weil 90% der Spieler behaupten, dass man etwas geskillt haben muss, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man deswegen nicht als Tank zählt. Nur wer nicht spielen kann, hält sich an die Skillungen aus den Foren. Jeder Top-Spieler versucht seine individuelle Skillung herauszufinden. Z. B. wenn ich als Tank Probleme habe mit der Aggro, werde ich nicht Deff skillen sondern ein paar Punkte in Damage stecken usw. Aus diesem Grund,  würde ich mir nicht herausnehmen, jemanden zu sagen, er sei ein DD, weiil er bestimmte Sachen nicht geskillt hat. 

Deshalb finde ich die Lösung mit der Questreihe am besten. 

Was allerdings ein echtes Zeichen für einen DD ist, ist wenn er kein Tankequip hat *gg*. Dann sollte man den gleich rauswerfen.


----------



## Awaks (4. Januar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Ihre regt euch über Mießerable Tanks auf....
> 
> Ich komm mit meinem dk NUR (logischerweise) als Tank in die inis. Ich bin hauptsächlich dd acuh im raid, denn raidmäßig dk tank.... naja, der wurd dafür zuviel genervt, aber mein gear ist top, top verzaubert top gesockelt ussw. alles was ein tank braucht. mein Tankspec ist auch auf blut ausgerichtet, weil... macht mir am meisten spaß. So JETZT bin ich als !!!!TANK!!!!! in den random heros, und da ich normal DD bin hab ich auch immer mein recount laufen, und was sehe ich da.... ich bin als !!!!!TANK!!!!! erster im dmg!!!!! Fast in jeder ini. Wenn ich mit dds zusammengeschupst werde die mehr als 2,5k dps machen bin ich schon heilfroh, aber mit 70 hab ich schon mehr dmg gemacht als manche DDs MIT T9!!!!!
> 
> ...




dem kann ich nur zustimmen!!!!

Es kommt sehr oft vor das ich mehr dps fahre als die dds ....

Was auch immer geil ist sind die Eulen oder die Ele die sich als Healer anmelden mega dps fahren aber die grp die ganze zeit verreckt...


----------



## lord just (4. Januar 2010)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Ja aber genau das müsste doch ziemlich einfach machbar sein, wenn schon erkannt wird, auf was man Bedarf hat. Dann dürfte der Rest doch nur noch eine Kleinigkeit sein *grübel*
> 
> Ich bin auch DD und würde mir niemals zutrauen mit meiner Hexe zu tanken. Das ist absolut nicht mein Fall... Ausserdem erspar ich mir damit dann auch jegliche dummen Kommentare (die absolut gerechtfertigt wären).
> 
> ...




also ersteinmal können sich auch nur tankklassen als tank anmelden (ausser es wurde zwischenzeitlich geändert).

dann herrauszufinden ob man denn überhaupt tanken kann ist auch so ne sache. bei skillungen gibt es auch exoten mit denen man heros gut tanken kann und auch gut schaden machen kann und es müsste dann immer beide skillungen betrachtet werden.

equip ist auch so ne sache. viele farmen mit dd sachen irgendwelche sachen wenn sie sich ins tool eintragen und wechseln dann erst in der instanz.

und meist sind es nicht gierige spieler sondern einfach spieler die sich denken "ich könnte auch notfalls tanken, auch wenn ich eigentlich dd bin". in den meisten fällen geht es auch gut, besonders bei dk die dann einfach ihre frostpräsenz anmachen. die heiler werden dann zwar mal was mehr gefordert und die neuen 3 instanzen werden dann extremst schwer bis unmöglich aber die meisten heros kann man auch mit nem dd als tank schaffen. natürlich muss dafür jeder aus der gruppe auch gut spielen können.


----------



## Valon01 (4. Januar 2010)

das is ja eigentlich zimlich lustig erst wird rumgeheult das es nich genung tanks gibt dan switchen mehr dds auf tank um und das passt den leuten dan auch nich weil die tank nich sofort 45k life und full epic sind, die meisten sollten besser dankbar sein das es jetzt mehr tanks gibt als vorher und sie nich mehr so lange nen tank suchen müssen.


----------



## Namir (4. Januar 2010)

Also mit meinem DK tanke ich schon seit man mit DK's überhaupt tanken kann. Wobei ich wirklich auch am ersten Tag Bw getankt habe.
Trotzdem gabs letztens ein paar Leute, die sich in den Heros verdünnisiert haben. Da kommt einer rein: "hm, tank unter 30k hp" und weg ist er. Aber, dass ich noch im Offequip war hat er nicht erkannt, ja gut ich tanke neuerdings die normalen heros auch im offequip. Wieso? Ich habe im Offequip unbuffed fast 30k, mit 30k war man ein überirdischer Tank zu Naxxzeiten (man kann auch den Malygosguide lesen "Tank mit mindestens 30k hp benötigt"). Und da das Itemlevel die Rüstung bestimmt, habe ich auch ohne die 2% aus dem Metasockle noch mehr wie die Tanks damals als die Items aus den Inis noch gebraucht wurden. Tankskillung hab ich an und dann komm ich auf 30% ausweichen und parieren zusammen, mehr hatte man zu beginn auch nicht. 
D.h. im ganzen ist der Unterschied einfach, dass ich zwar hin und wieder krits fresse wobei der höchste mit 10k beim enraged steinboss im nexus war, und dass ich mit 4k dps tanke und meistens alle dds weit abhänge. Wobei die 10k auch so lächerlich sind, da Malygos (da wurden ja 30k benötigt) schon dauernd 15k magieschaden rausgehauen hat und da war das standard und andauernd. 
Ich hatte auch noch nie das Problem, dass mich jemand nicht heilen konnte und habe immer zu beginn gesagt, dass der heiler meckern soll falls es für ihn nicht geht.

Ich finde einfach, dass man vorsichtig mit dem verurteilen von Tanks sein soll bloss weil sie was ungewöhliches machen/haben und wenns auch nur ist, dass sie halt noch blau equipt sind für die heros und nur 25k hp haben.


----------



## warlord118 (4. Januar 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Bravo!
> 
> Dümpelst mit deinem halben Tankequip durch die Heros und greifst deine Märkchen im Sekundentakt ab. Geht ja irgendwie....
> 
> ...




fail, als grp die einen tank sucht wartest du maximal *eine minute*!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich mich mit meinem kleinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tank im sngtool anmelde habe ich nichmal zeit meinen briefkasten zu öffnen, so schnell kommmt da der invite.

btt: dd´s die sich als tanks anmelden sind mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen, allerdins fällt es beim dk nicht sonderlich auf falls er seine 15 punkte in den 3 bäumen nicht gesetzt hat.
      ausnahme ist hier aber sicherlich hdr hero wo er dann bei welle 6-9 arge probs haben könnte. die restlichen hero´s sind wayne

cpt caps is defekt deswegen alles klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nhor (4. Januar 2010)

Wie sie alle den Unterschied nicht verstehen zwischen: < 1 min Wartezeit als Tank und Wartezeit der Grp AUF einen Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TypeOnegative (4. Januar 2010)

Tja, das mag ja sein, aber ich kann dir auch erzählen was das tool für tanks bedeutet.

mein main ist und war immer tank. aber seit dem neuen ini tool gehe ich nur noch als dd mit. ja ich nehme die längere wartezeit in kauf. tanks wurden schon immer wie dreck behandelt, seit ca. einem 3/4 jahr ist es nicht mehr auszuhalten. immer dieses gelaber von mind. 40k hp, egal bei welcher tankklasse. 

geht was schief ist zu 80% der tank schuld, völlig ungeduldige recount-geile dds die auch noch frech werden wenn man die aggro verliert, weil einen ein feuerball beim anchargen überholt. etc etc etc etc etc

das jetzt irgendwelche noobs denken sie tanken mal eben weil sie keinen bock haben zu warten hat sich die community selber zuzuschreiben. wer seine tanks schlecht behandelt, bekommt die tanks die es verdient.

wenn ich schon höre "mit 24k hp bist du ein onehit" in einer HERO!!!! gehts eigentlich noch? nur weil du da durchrauschen willst wie ein bekloppter, heisst es noch lange nicht das man das nicht tanken kann. dd scheisse equiped? egal! heiler scheisse equiped? meistens egal! tank nicht besser equiped als das was die ini hergibt? verbrennt ihn!!!!

Edith sagt: verwechsle nicht die magierfähigkeiten


----------



## Nurmengard (4. Januar 2010)

Als DK Tank ist Blut eigentlich sehr geläufig XD

Naja, erst wird sich beschwert dass keiner nen Tank spielen will und man immmer massig Zeit braucht um ne Ini Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen und jetzt wird sich beschwwert wenn es Tanks im Überfluss gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (4. Januar 2010)

genau, raus mit allen Tanks unter T10 und grundsätzlich alle DK von Raids oder Inis ausschließen.
Grüsse


----------



## Held² (4. Januar 2010)

Xhubi schrieb:


> Hab nicht vor zu mimimi'n, ist mir auch aufgefallen.
> Man hat schon keine Lust mehr wenn man in seiner Hero ini (meist eine der neuen) einen 24k Leben DK-Tank sieht.
> Also die ganzen Onehitwonder die sich anmelden find ich eine Frechheit.


/facepalm 
Du gehörst zu den Leuten die daran schuld sind das nur noch T9 equipte in Naxx mitgenommen werden 24k life reichen für Heros aus und das sind keine onehit Tanks -.-


----------



## Andros-LL (4. Januar 2010)

Es ist nicht nur so, dass viele Leute plötzlich meinen jeden Spec spielen zu müssen sondern oft auch schon so das jeder der nur in irgend einer Weise etwas benutzen kann darauf Bedarf würfelt und das mit dem Grund "Ja ich brauch das für meine 2te Skillung" begründet.

Klar kann man um secondgear würfeln wenn es niemand brauch, aber es gibt schon extrem viele leute im tool die z.B. dem Tank einfach mal das Teil wegrollen, welches der Tank unbedingt haben wollte und nur darum die Instanz betritt. Dabei meine ich, Kriegertank braucht nen Tankitem mit Block ect. und der DK und der Healpally machen auch Bedarf obwohl sie als DD bzw Heiler dabei sind.

Ich meine schön, der Paladin hats auch unschön gemacht (früher hat man immer erst gefragt ob es OK wäre wenn man auch darum würfelt täte, aber heutzutage drückt jeder einfach Bedarf) aber WTF DK und Blocken? Das dann damit zu begründen, ja wenn ich mal tanken sollte ist das Item besser als nichts.

Find ich sehr sinnfrei vor allem wenn der Tank der als solcher dabei ist das auch wirklich brauch. Bevor es gedisst wird als DK zu sagen besser als nichts wäre ja OK aber Blockitems den in dem Moment richtigen Tank wegzurollen... 

Das Tool ist eine super Idee aber man sollte nochmal das Lootsystem irgendwie überarbeiten denn so ist die Sozialgrenze wirklich im Keller, Retripala würfelt sich Stoff schultern mit Hit weil -> falls er mal heilt besser als nix... so kann es nicht weitergehen.


Und gerade zum Topic, dass viele Leute meinen sie müssten plötzlich Tanken, Heilen, DDlern oder sowas da denkt sich auch jeder da kann er auf alles Bedarf machen.


0% Kommunikation dafür aber 100% Dreistigkeit


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2010)

Habe mein Bäumchen auch mal auf Tank umgeskillt um mir das mal als Tank anzuschauen... dann angemeldet und erstmal die ganzen non-hc und schwachen hc-instanzen getankt um ein paar Items zu bekommen.

Also manche DDs muss man aber auch echt in die Tonne treten... die passen nicht auf, warten nicht und haben absolut keinen Sinn für das Gruppenspiel. Ich gebe es zu, ich tanke sonst nie - aber meine Fresse, wie steht ihr Tanks das durch ohne auszurasten? Ich könnte jede zweite Instanz einen DD kicken.

Aud der anderen Seite jammern die gleichen Leute aber rum, dass es zu wenig Tanks gibt. Na guten Morgen.


----------



## DiemoX (4. Januar 2010)

Für hero Instanzen sollten die jewwiligen Tanks bei der Anmeldung critimmun sein, das sollte das Programm wohl noch erkennen...

Für besonders harte Instanzen wie Hallen der Reflexion sollten noch mindestwerte wie 26k Hp unbuffed eine Rolle spielen, ansonsten wäre ja nur mit einem Scheitern zu rechnen.

Mir selbst ist es zum Glück noch nie passiert, aber bekannntermaßen gibts immer ein erstes mal.


----------



## Parkway (4. Januar 2010)

Ich finde irgendwie das Gegenteil ist der Fall, dass die leute einfach irgendwas tankedes an der front haben wollen, egal wie ausgerüstet

also jetz nicht bei den RND-heros (da man da nicht angefragt wird oder vorher miteinander chatten kann) sondern aufm home-server.

ich hab auch 2md specc auf Tank, einfach weil ichs toll finde mit ner Wartezeit von 2 sec rnd-heros machen zu können.
Mein Tankgear ist nicht sooo prickelnd, aber für heros langts dicke. ist ca auf naxx niveau knapp 30k hp unbuffed.
klar klaut mir vielleicht mal ein 5.5k gearscore dd nen mob aber das kratzt doch keinen Oo der ist bei der dps eh tot bevor er waaagh! sagen kann.

und ich werde häufig in raids gefragt "kannst nicht auch tanken?" worauf ich dann sage "ja für heros und naxx reichts, aber mehr traue ich mir gear mässig nicht zu". und darauf folgt fast IMMER : "ach komm, wird schon klappen, is ja gute grp" usw... und das meist von allen
Die Leute wollen einfach nen Tank und sind froh wenn einer macht, was ich auch richtig finde, denn man muss schon auf zack sein beim tanken. daher find ich es gerechtfertigt wenn man weniger lang warten muss, dd spielen is dagegen wie fernsehn... 

und wenn ihr die 25k hp tanks dauernd kickt (unberechtigt), dann werden die auch noch ewig 25k hp haben und immer wieder grps suchen.
lieber versuchen, durchkommen und voila nach paar tagen hater dan  schon 30k und einer weniger der euch nervt im tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grunz


----------



## Lokibu (4. Januar 2010)

Ein Plattenträger kann einem Stoffträger nichts wegwürfeln. Bedarf ist in diesem Fall nicht möglich. Nur so zur Info


----------



## J_0_T (4. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Habe mein Bäumchen auch mal auf Tank umgeskillt um mir das mal als Tank anzuschauen... dann angemeldet und erstmal die ganzen non-hc und schwachen hc-instanzen getankt um ein paar Items zu bekommen.
> 
> Also manche DDs muss man aber auch echt in die Tonne treten... die passen nicht auf, warten nicht und haben absolut keinen Sinn für das Gruppenspiel. Ich gebe es zu, ich tanke sonst nie - aber meine Fresse, wie steht ihr Tanks das durch ohne auszurasten? Ich könnte jede zweite Instanz einen DD kicken.
> 
> Aud der anderen Seite jammern die gleichen Leute aber rum, dass es zu wenig Tanks gibt. Na guten Morgen.



Naja... genauso wie die heiler die durch solche leute schnell ohne mana da stehen... und das beim ersten trash weil einige dd's meinten sie seien unschlagbar -_-


----------



## Hubautz (4. Januar 2010)

Parkway schrieb:


> und wenn ihr die 25k hp tanks dauernd kickt (unberechtigt), dann werden die auch noch ewig 25k hp haben und immer wieder grps suchen.
> lieber versuchen, durchkommen und voila nach paar tagen hater dan  schon 30k und einer weniger der euch nervt im tool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so schaut es aus. Oder die armen kleinen Tanks melden sich aus lauter Frust und Elend als DD an, wofür sie in der Regel noch weniger Gear haben und dümpeln dann mit 1 k dps herum und werden wieder geflamet.

Ich habe einen Kriegertwink, der relativ frisch 80 ist. 25 k Leben und auch sonst nicht so pralles Equip. Ich melde mich ab und an mal für eine random hero und sage den Leuten gleich am Anfang, dass sie mich bitte erst mal anschauen sollen und wenn ihnen das zu popelig ist, gehe ich gerne aus der Gruppe. Ist mir aber erst einmal passiert.


----------



## MrGimbel (4. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also manche DDs muss man aber auch echt in die Tonne treten... die passen nicht auf, warten nicht und haben absolut keinen Sinn für das Gruppenspiel. Ich gebe es zu, ich tanke sonst nie - aber meine Fresse, wie steht ihr Tanks das durch ohne auszurasten? Ich könnte jede zweite Instanz einen DD kicken.


Wenn mir so was passiert, verlass ich entweder die Gruppe (jedenfalls, wenn ich dann noch angemault werde, ist bisher einmal passiert) oder ich mach danach erst mal ne Pause. Ich mach selten mehr als 2 Hero-Inis am Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich werd es wohl nie verstehen, warum man an nen Random-run den Anspruch hat, die Ini in max 15min durch zu ballern.


----------



## Legas369 (4. Januar 2010)

Bin ich mit meinem DD unterwegs, achte ich nur darauf, dass ich keine Aggro zieh und somit dem Tank und vor allem dem heiler und mir das Leben schwer mache. Das können viele DDs gar nicht, die prügeln auf irgendwas ein und hoffen, dass der Gegner irgendwann umfällt.
Als DD schau ich mir die Tanks und Heiler an und denk mir meinen Teil, wenn damit was nicht stimmen sollte... ausser es sind Extremfälle, dann sag ich etwas, aber dabei bleibt es dann auch.

Bin ich mit meinem Tank in einer Instanz auf heroisch, schau ich mir den Heiler an und vertrau ihm da mal, er wird schon wissen was er macht (nach Kontrolle der erfolgreich abgeschlossenen heroischen Instanzen). Die DDs mit Rotz-Equip lach ich heimlich zu Hause aus (da bekommts keiner mit) und freu mich drüber, wenn sie mal bisschen Schaden machen :-)  Ich war gestern Abend in HdZ 4 als DD (Verstärkerschamane) und hatte zwei Jäger in der Gruppe, die im Durschnitt 400 bis 700 DPS gemacht haben, bei den Bosskämpfen is der eine mal auf 1086 DPS gekommen. Ich hab ihm dann mal herzlich gratuliert und die zwei mal gefragt, ob sie 1. wissen, welche Klasse sie spielen bzw. welche Funktion sie haben und 2. ob sie denn ihrer Meinung nach bisheriger Leistung für heroische Instanzen geeignet sind. Keine Antworten.... dann schlug ich vor die zwei Jäger gegen DDs zu ersetzen, da sie eh nur auf folgen wären und mal die Taste mit Salve finden. daraufhin bekam ich ein "Du aroganter Arsch, halts Maul!" zurück (das war auch der erste Satz, den einer der zwei mal geschrieben hat).

Und auch, wenn ich mit meinem Heiler in Instanzen geh schau ich mir meine Mitstreiter an, besonders den Tank, denn dann kann ich schonmal vorab grob einschätzen, ob ich viel zu heilen hab oder ob es eine gemütliche Runde wird. Tanks mit schlechtem Equip (bezieht sich auf Gegenstände für Level 72 - 76, nicht verzaubert, keine Steine gesockelt, etc.) spreche ich darauf an und wer mit patzig kommt fliegt, oder ich geh selbst, wenn mal das Ausschlussverfahren nicht funktionieren sollte (wieso auch immer)...


Mein Fazit: Es gibt in jeder Rollenverteilung, egal ob DD, Heiler oder Tank, Schwachpunkte. Man muss leider (!!!) auf die Mitspieler vertrauen, wenn man random unterwegs ist und man sich nicht kennt und in keinster Weise einschätzen kann.
Sicher sollte man das ein oder andere tollerieren, aber man darf sich auf keinen Fall alles gefallen lassen, was einem vor die Nase gesetzt wird nach dem Motto:"Friß oder stirb"


----------



## Cable (4. Januar 2010)

> Also manche DDs muss man aber auch echt in die Tonne treten... die passen nicht auf, warten nicht und haben absolut keinen Sinn für das Gruppenspiel. Ich gebe es zu, ich tanke sonst nie - aber meine Fresse, wie steht ihr Tanks das durch ohne auszurasten? Ich könnte jede zweite Instanz einen DD kicken.


Kenn ich nur zu gut. Vor allem die Leute, die einem bei jeder zweiten Mobgruppe aus "versehn" drei weitere Addgruppen ziehn und dann beim Boss auch noch auf das Tankitem würfeln weils ja "2 Stärke mehr hat" 
...so kommt man als Krieger auch zum Wutaufbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (4. Januar 2010)

Man sollte n bissi resümieren:

a) Leute wollen schnell Marken
b) Leute wollen schnell Loot (die meisten Hero-Rusher - also stehnbleiben nur wenn >10 Mobs an der Backe - sind meist keine Equipsammler)
c) Anzahl DD > Anzahl Heal > Anzahl Tanks (obwohl ja ne 5er Grp schon 3:1:1 zusammengesetzt ist)
d) Zielstange: Itemlevel > all 

Addiert man alles, kommt sowas wie die jetzige Situation teilweise raus.

Ich hatte nonhero n Krieger mit Stoffbrust. Teilweise Gegenstandsstufe 60 blau ausgerüstet. Zur Brust kam das Zitat: "10% exp > stats" ... ja, für ihn. Ich als Heal wusste damit, daß ich schon vor dem Feindkontakt die große Heilung anschmeißen sollte, und mind. 2 Hots schon ticken sollten.
War n Lehrstück als Duduheal, druck ich mir aufs T-Shirt: "I healed the Cotton-Warrior, and all I got..."

Als Tank sieht man oft: DDs(gern auch mal der Heal) wollen fix durch, laufen am Tank vorbei und pullen, Jäger auch gern ohne Irreführung, der Tank holt sich schon alles. Schnell schnell durch, Marken, Full T9 an einem Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt überlegen sich viele DDs, weil sie vermeintlich schonmal pullen können, (auf 60 hatte ich n Pala der an mir vorbeilief, und auch nach Warnungen Gegner an sich per "Spott" gepullt hat) einfach sagen: "Tank ich halt, gehört ja nix dazu offensichtlich. Dastehen und schaden machen halt".

Warum? Weils schneller geht. Fix fix durch + Marken + Loot --> dann Streuner+Markengear.

Lernen durch Schmerzen.
Leider werden andere in den Prozeß mit hineingezogen - oder Healen sich den Po wund, damit alle noch Leben. Wer hat den Streß? Genau, der Heal. Der "Tank" schaut vermutlich nichtmal auf seine eigenen Lebenspunkte in der Zeit.


----------



## Annovella (4. Januar 2010)

Von 500 gespielten Instanzen hatte ich nur 3x Probleme.

Tanks haben mir nie probleme zubereitet. Okay, einmal hat sich eine neue Tankadina Random angemeldet und in HdR H gelandet, die musste natürlich leider leaven, weil sie das nicht tanken kann.


----------



## Thau (4. Januar 2010)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> Spar dir doch deine MIMIMIIII, und Lvl dir mal einen Tank, frisch lvl 80 wirst du auch nicht deine 40k ungebufft haben...und dann wrst du auch froh sein wenn man dich mit 24k Leben in eine Ini mitnimt, willst du PDC HC, kriegst du ein "NEIN zu wenieg HP"...
> 
> Gott sei dank ist die Zeit vorbei und mein Tank hat 11k Speckleben zugeegt und fast 60% Avoid...
> 
> Anstatt über die Tanks zu mekern, gibt denen doch eine Chance...



Sagmal verstehst du nicht was er eigentlich damit sagen will?

Es stimmt ja das viele -->DD<-- geskillte Dks glauben sie können in Tankgear damit tanken......das hat nichts mit Anfängern zu tun....das sind zu 99% Leute die das absichtlich so machen um schneller in ne Grp zu kommen! 

Und er sagte doch das er es nicht mag wenn ein "Noob"-tank nicht sagt das er das das erste mal macht......ansonsten könnte sich die Grp ja im anpassen und im Tipps geben aber bei den ganzen behinderten Spasten die glauben sie können alles wundert mich das nicht mehr! 

Und an alle die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen von den Pwnern sollen sich jetzt ma in eine Ecke stellen und Klappe halten und schämen! 

ja is doch wahr hier! 

Mfg


----------



## c0bRa (4. Januar 2010)

Thau schrieb:


> Es stimmt ja das viele -->DD<-- geskillte Dks glauben sie können in Tankgear damit tanken....


Es gibt auch DDs, die schlichtweg das [X] Tank anklicken, da schneller ne Grp aufgeht... Gestern erlebt... Dass ein Tank was anderes macht als ein DD ist dem nicht geläufig gewesen... Selbige sind aber (hoffentlich) rar gesäht...


----------



## Echo (4. Januar 2010)

Hat schon mal einer dran gedacht das schlechte Tanks das anmeldungssystem austricksen? Wenn ein DD/Tank sich als DD und Tank anmeldet während er t9 an hat im DD Spec aber als Tank nur grünes Zeug hat kommt er doch trotzdem rein als Tank oder?


----------



## Noala (4. Januar 2010)

Echo schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer dran gedacht das schlechte Tanks das anmeldungssystem austricksen? Wenn ein DD/Tank sich als DD und Tank anmeldet während er t9 an hat im DD Spec aber als Tank nur grünes Zeug hat kommt er doch trotzdem rein als Tank oder?



du brauchst ja nicht mal das gear oder die skillung dazu. als dudu beispielsweise kannst du dich generell als dd / tank / heal eintragen, alles gleichzeitig oder worauf man bock hat... das system ist ncoh nciht ausgereift. müsste wirklich noch so eingestellt werden, dass sich das aus der skillung und dem gear ergibt. vielleicht kommt das ja mit den nächsten patches... *hope*


----------



## valibaba (4. Januar 2010)

@TE 

Ehm so wie sich das anhört bist du entweder ein *Irreführung/Schurkenhandel auf den Tank in die Mobgruppe renn* DD oder du hattest einfach etwas pech. Mir isses noch nie passiert, dass ein Tank nicht wusste wie tanken... wenn einer mal die aggro nicht gut halten konnte fuhr ich einfach weniger dämätsch und dann war auch gut.


----------



## Seltsam (4. Januar 2010)

Ich gehöre zur Fraktion Blut-DK DD der gerne mal Tankt wenn er LUST hat und nicht wegen der Zeit. Bloss entgegen viele der Möchtegerntanks habe ich Skillung, Ausrüstung, Verzauberungen und Steine am richtigem Platz. Das einzigste was fehlt ist etwas erfahrung warum ich am Tag 1-2 Instanzen tanke die ich mir zutraue (Random weil ich die Marken brauche). 

Ich finde man sollte seine Gruppenmitglieder sagen wie es mit der Erfahrung aussieht. Wurde letztens durch den zufall in die Grube Hero als Tank gesetzt. Sagte den das ich mir die Instanz noch nicht zutraue und bin aus der Gruppe gegangen nachdem ich mich dafür entschuldigt habe. (Vermiese doch nicht anderen die ID um auf gut glück 1 Boss zu schaffen) 

Und als DD mit den Möchtegerntanks in der Gruppe habe ich keine probleme. Habe ich so einen in der Gruppe wechsel ich die Rüstung um im notfall mit ein klick den Baum das leben zu retten. (Bin irgendwie nur noch mit Bäumen unterwegs) Und  falls es extrem wird ersetze ich den Tank einfach, falls ich weiß  das ich besser bin und es auch schaffe. (Neuer DD ist leichter gefunden als ein Tank der keiner ist)



Was ich aber teilweise schlimmer finde sind diese Heiler die meinen wie viel ich auf mal zu tanken habe und falls ich das nicht mache mit dem "gogogo" jede minute ankommen. Selbst wenn ich ihnen erkläre das ich als Blut meine mühe mit großen Mobs habe. in so einen Fall liefert man einen Beweis um dann solche setzte wie "Warum hatte ich die agro" und schlimmeres zu lesen. (Was ich dank eigenheilung und Armee auch meistens überlebe)


Im endeffekt kann ich nur sagen das alle Menschen verschieden sind und es mal so und mal so abläuft. Aber ich alles tue um als Tank und/oder DD mein bestes zu geben ohne die anderen zu schaden. (Auch wenn es manchen meist nicht genug ist)


----------



## Legas369 (4. Januar 2010)

@ Seltsam

Das ist mal ne klare und vor allem ehrliche Ausage. Respekt.
Ich würde mir von mehreren Leuten wünschen sie hätten genug Arsch in der Hose um so ne Ansage zu machen.


----------



## ForTheHordeXx (4. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tja Hallo erst mal ne ^^  wer der Meinung ist sein wow Server hat nen tanküberfluss soll auf manaroth kommen der Server is nämlich so untertankt das ma im dungeonfinder 2 stunden wartet bis  endlich ein Tank mitmacht 
also noch viel spaß beim zocken ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (4. Januar 2010)

Also muss man euren Servern liegen oder ich habe einfach nur glück bis jetzt hatte ich nur einmal eine grp in der einer war mit extrem Schlechtem gear der auch keine Ahnung hatte und von einem anderen grp mitglied so dumm angemacht worden war das wir am liebsten beide gekickt hätten


----------



## soul6 (4. Januar 2010)

> ZITAT(baumthekaito @ 26.12.2009, 02:56) *
> ich meld mich als dd an...
> da ich aber dk bin 33k life buffed hab tank ich halt einiges an trash weil mir das oft zu lange dauert bis der tank pullt...
> ich zieh mir dann meistens nen mob raus und bearbeite den solo biggrin.gif





mendozino schrieb:


> Jo genau vor solchen Spielern wie du einer zu sein scheinst red ich. Verschwendest deinen Schaden an einem ungetankten Mob, der Heiler hat mindestens zwei Ziele zu heilen und die restlichen Mobs werden nur von 2 DDs genuked und brauchen viel länger als wenn du mithelfen würdest. Und deiner Bemerkung entnehme ich, dass du sogar noch stolz darauf bist, nicht zu wissen wie man in der Gruppe kämpft. Bravo



@mendozino / sign
Das sind meine Lieblinge und ich bin Tank (nach 3 1/2 Jahren tanken, darf ich das wohl behaupten^^)
Oder wenn sie mit ihrem Todesgriff, dein Target das du gerade im Sturmangriff anrennst, ganz auf die Lustige vor der Nase wegziehen und du ins Leere stürmst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (haha selten so gelacht /ironie off)
Klarerweise lass ich ihm dann die Mobs und schau mal ob seine 33k buffed ausreichen, wenn ihn dann der Rest der Mobgruppe auch lieb hat.
Spätestens wenn er dann down ist, übernehm ich die Mobs, damit der Rest der Gruppe keinen wipe hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andersrum kenn ich es aber auch; z.b.: Grube ......rnd.....ich tanke...guter Heiler.....Rest autsch....und bei Ick dann der Bock des Tages.....Heiler sagt nach ersten wipe an die DD´s:
"könntet ihr bitte aus dem Gift rausgehen !"...nächster try....nach 20 sekunden, stehen nurmehr der Heiler und ich, weil der Rest nicht weis, wie man den char aus den Pfützen rausbewegt, bzw. sich bei der Giftnova entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wie erwähnt ein guter Heiler und so haben wir Ick zu zweit gelegt (hehehe stolz drauf bin^^) Hat zwar etwas gedauert, war aber echt funny !

Da ich aber auch eine böse shadow habe, kann ich dem TE nur bestätigen : ja; merk ich auch schon immer öfter, das da ein paar sich als Tank anmelden, die eigentlich gar keine sind.
Ich komme mit meiner shadow auch nicht auf die Idee, mich als Heiler anzumelden, nur um schneller reinzukommen, denn ich bin nur im Extremfall als Heiler geeignet (wenn der heiler down ist und der boss aber schon fast liegt, 
dann baller ich natürlich anstatt Schaden, Heilung raus )

Finde es eigentlich nur schade, dass ein System welches mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt, in kürzester Zeit von einigen wieder mißbraucht wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> /facepalm
> Du gehörst zu den Leuten die daran schuld sind das nur noch T9 equipte in Naxx mitgenommen werden 24k life reichen für Heros aus und das sind keine onehit Tanks -.-


/sign
/mitfacepalm

Ich hab bereits mit 23 k hp Burg hero gemacht, und die heiler hatten keine probleme...


----------



## saganakist (4. Januar 2010)

die idee mit der künstlichen wartezeit ist i-wie quatsch, warum kommt man als tank schneller rein? weil tanks mehr gebraucht werden.
Außer dem Tank is die gruppe in ein paar Sekunden voll, bis ein Tank dazu kommt dauert es 20-30 minuten, hat der tank jetzt eine wartezeit von 15 minuten mehr, kommt er nach 15 minuten rein und die gruppe nach 35-45.

Alles was verzögert, dass ein Tank eine Gruppe findet, oder sogar verhindert das sich Leute als Tank anmelden können, verlängert die Wartezeit ALLER in der Warteschlange. Lieber 10 mal in eine Ini nach 20 Minuten kommen, und dabei 2 schwarze Schafe abgreifen, als jedes mals 40 Minuten zu warten und nur ein schwarzes Schaf da zu haben


----------



## Jalandir (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn ne künstliche Wartezeit eingeführt würde, dann wäre ich definitiv nicht mehr so oft in der Random Hero als Tank vertreten.

Gerade durch das Tool hab ich Spass an den Heroics gefunden. Ist ein netter Zeitvertreib und n bisschen Gold gibts auch.
Mit künstlicher Wartezeit würd ich fürs Gold n paar Dailys machen und den Rest halt dann twinken oder was anderes.

Nur weil jetzt n paar DDs mal Neutanks in den Gruppen haben und sie da vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen gefordert werden, schon wird wieder an den Tanks rumgeflamed. Bei DDs 1,2k DPS Overall darf ja auch keiner was sagen.

Freut euch doch, das es Tank Nachwuchs gibt. In n paar Wochen ist der durch die Marken auch völlig überequipt und hat Tank Erfahrung.

Ein Aufruf zur Vernunft:
Redet halt vorm Pull mal miteinander. Sowohl die Neu Tanks darauf hinweis, das sie Neu sind und vielleicht Rücksicht genommen werden sollte, als auch umgekehrt. Reden wohlgemerkt und nicht gleich flamen.

@Seltsam
Wenn so ne Einstellung jeder hätte, dann würde es denk ich besser laufen. Hab in der Grube auch schon mal auf Tank gespecct um durch den Tunnel zu kommen und danach unseren Krieger den Boss machen lassen.


----------



## Parkway (5. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch von der sorte, die mainspecc DD haben, aber mich immer als tank ins tool stelle.
mein equip und skill reicht gut für alle pre3.3 heros. das risiko dass ich ne icc 5er treffe ist gering und ich nehme es in kauf.

die 3 neuen traue ich MIR einfach nicht zu, nicht meinem gear, das sollte eigetnlich klappen. aber ich möchte meinem skill die 6er grps vor dem tunnel in grube nicht zutrauen, und meiner gruppe.

habe bis jetz erst 2 mal pech gehabt und eine der neuen ploppte auf  nach annehmen der grp.

beide male hab ich dann meinen standpunkt preisgegeben und beide male war ein zweiter warri dabei der dann gesagt hat, kein problem, ich tanke für dich, rolle aber auf dd sachen. hatte wohl glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber meistens ist es irgendwie lösbar wenn man ehrlich und kompromissbereit ist, und die grppe nicht aus "gogogos" besteht


----------

